# Ich möchte Gentoo DAU fähig machen

## Aproxx

Hallo!

Ich möchte soetwas ähnliches wie Slalomsk8er machen, allerdings auf X basierend und mit einer DAU Sicheren Installationsroutine.

Das ganze als C++/QT Programm, bei dem man komplett durch die Installation geführt wird, die Optimierungen auf Wunsch automatisch durchgeführt werden, ...

Ich möchte einfach, dass JEDER, egal ob männlein, oder weiblein, egal welchen Alters Gentoo installieren kann.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Einen Prototypen könnte ich evtl. in ca. 2-3 Wochen bringen.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## MrTom

Schön... Dann arbeiten jetzt min 50 unterschiedliche Leute an 20 verschiendenen Installations-Projekten! 

Vor allem, wenn direkt von Gentoo eine Planung in die Richtung "Installer" vorliegt.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

----------

## mondauge

Sicherlich ein hochgestecktes Ziel und mit Sicherheit auch nützlich, obwohl ich es wohl nicht nutzen würde, weil ich mit der Gentoo Installation auch so ganz gut klar komme.

----------

## dertobi123

Warum fangen eigentlich immer tausend Leute irgendwas an und keiner/kaum einer von diesen bringt auch etwas zu Ende? Einen Installer für Gentoo zu schreiben scheint immer mal wieder stark in Mode zu sein. Liegt der große Vorteil von Open Source nicht darin, _gemeinsam_ ein nettes Stück Software zu schreiben?

/me murmelt was vonwegen "tausendmal das Rad neu erfinden" und geht wieder in seine Ecke ...

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Warum fangen eigentlich immer tausend Leute irgendwas an und keiner/kaum einer von diesen bringt auch etwas zu Ende? Einen Installer für Gentoo zu schreiben scheint immer mal wieder stark in Mode zu sein. Liegt der große Vorteil von Open Source nicht darin, _gemeinsam_ ein nettes Stück Software zu schreiben?
> 
> /me murmelt was vonwegen "tausendmal das Rad neu erfinden" und geht wieder in seine Ecke ...

 

Warum schliessen wir uns dann nicht mit RockLinux zusammen?

/me murmelt was von wegen "The freedom of choice..".   :Razz: 

Wie auch immer. Ich finde das sehr ehrenhaft und denke auch, dass der Link von MrTom da schon in die richtige Richtung zeigt.

Und hier mal einen Link bezüglich Paketinstaller-GUIs: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202057

Da scheinen sich auch einige Leute gefunden zu haben um Synergien zu nutzen. Das selbe für einen Installer wäre wünschenswert.

Aber Hauptsache ist doch, dass in dieser Richtung überhaupt was passiert.

My 2 cents,

--ian!

----------

## Earthwings

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Warum fangen eigentlich immer tausend Leute irgendwas an

 

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass man dadurch automatisch der Autor von <insert-cool-name> wird und sich nicht die Mühe machen muss, existierenden Code zu verstehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und keiner/kaum einer von diesen bringt auch etwas zu Ende? 
> 
> 

 

Das liegt m.E. zum einen daran, dass einfache Dinge sehr schnell sehr komplex werden, zum anderen daran, dass nach der Lösung des eigentlichen Problems das ganze wenig spannend wird und viel "dumme" Arbeit übrig bleibt (Bugfixing, Doku. etc.)

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Liegt der große Vorteil von Open Source nicht darin, _gemeinsam_ ein nettes Stück Software zu schreiben?

 

Die meisten sind eher motiviert ihr eigenes Ding durchzuziehen. Dabei schimmern leider nur selten Perlen zwischen vielen Glasmurmeln und viel Bruchglas durch.

----------

## schally

denkt einfach an linus torvalds... 

/me murmelt "given enough eyeballs and every bug is shallow" und schaut wieder zurück zum rest vom forum...

----------

## Gabriel Shear

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Warum fangen eigentlich immer tausend Leute irgendwas an und keiner/kaum einer von diesen bringt auch etwas zu Ende? Einen Installer für Gentoo zu schreiben scheint immer mal wieder stark in Mode zu sein. Liegt der große Vorteil von Open Source nicht darin, _gemeinsam_ ein nettes Stück Software zu schreiben?
> 
> /me murmelt was vonwegen "tausendmal das Rad neu erfinden" und geht wieder in seine Ecke ...

 

das Frage ich mich auch immer .

ich persönlich halte nichts von einem Gentoo GUI installer.

diese Anleitung ist doch schon super einfach (einfacher geht es nun wirklich nicht)

und durch die ganzen Scripte wie adsl-setup net-setup etc.ist das doch alles wirklich kein Problem. Wer nicht mal abschreiben kann bzw. nicht diese Scripte bedienen kann sollte sich auch nicht daran machen irgendein OS zu installieren sondern das lieber jemanden überlassen der das kann.

ein zweiter Grund wäre, 

aus der Erfahrung her weis ich das die Meisten Fehler bei der Programmierung der GUI entstehen, die Shell dagegen funktioniert problemlos.

und zu guter letzt, DAU sicher. das ist absolut unmöglich, was willst Du denn dagegen machen wenn Du jemanden sagst er soll auf ignorieren klicken und der klickt trotzdem auf überschreiben ? etc... das sinds DAU's 

ich würde es interessanter finden z.B. mittels eines Sciptes ein einmal installiertes konfiguriertes System auf einen anderen Rechner gleicher Hardware "installieren zu lassen durch kopieren".

bzw. ein Script wie ersteres jedoch wird bei Hardware nachgefragt,

somit wäre es für einen Admin möglich sehr schnell Gentoo auf vielen Rechner als Stage1 zu installieren.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Inte

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> ich persönlich halte nichts von einem Gentoo GUI installer.
> 
> diese Anleitung ist doch schon super einfach (einfacher geht es nun wirklich nicht)
> 
> und durch die ganzen Scripte wie adsl-setup net-setup etc.ist das doch alles wirklich kein Problem.

 Ne GUI ist IMHO mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ich Administriere meine Systeme sowieso von der Konsole aus (ich hasse grafische Frontends), würde aber hier und da gerne einen ncurses-Dialog (wie ufed) bei Anwendungen mit vielen/komplexen Optionen habe (z.B. ein make menuconfig für die xorg.cfg).

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Wo wir hier schon bei "Wünsch Dir Was" sind.  :Wink:  Standardmäßiges distcc-subnetscan mit funktionierendem Cross-Compiling wäre schön.

----------

## toskala

*murmel* warum installieren die leute die eine gui für daus wollen denn nicht einfach eine suse und sind damit zufrieden *grummel*

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> *murmel* warum installieren die leute die eine gui für daus wollen denn nicht einfach eine suse und sind damit zufrieden *grummel*

 Weil Portage einfach Klasse ist?

----------

## Gabriel Shear

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   *murmel* warum installieren die leute die eine gui für daus wollen denn nicht einfach eine suse und sind damit zufrieden *grummel* Weil Portage einfach Klasse ist?

 

das wirds wohl sein, beim letzten update meines letzten SUSE Servers hat sich yast irgendwie selbst zerschossen, naja updates kann ich zum Glück noch installieren aber ein Paket muss ich jetzt mühselig von hand installieren..

Gentoo ist schon perfekt.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## toskala

ja, weil portage einfach klasse ist, ist es eben nicht 100% dau gerecht. es ist halt immer so, dass eine gui nicht die flexibilität bietet die man durch eine konsole hat, wenn man sich mit dieser auskennt.

und sobald man in der gui das abbilden will, was man in einer konsole haben will wirds auch wieder gewurstel und kompliziert.

ich sehe einfach keinen vorteil darin, gentoo dau-fähig, mit klicki-bunti-installer zu machen, da man sieht wie toll die gui-kandidaten das vorleben...

siehe yast und co.

genkernel ist auch schon ein gerät, ich mein - es macht irgendeinen einheitsbrei, mehr schlecht als recht - und bald jeder hat ein problem damit.

ich meine, die flexibilität des menschlichen hirns, das einen befähigt durch erfahrung kommando-zeilen einzugeben ist nunmal eben nicht mit einem fingerschnipp auf guis zu übertragen. yast ist schon verdammt lange im geschäft und selbst da sind die probleme eines gui zum jauchzen...

naja, mir ists wurscht, macht mal n gui, solang ich noch meinen geliebten textmode nutzen kann ist mir das alles egal.

----------

## psyqil

 *Inte wrote:*   

> (z.B. ein make menuconfig für die xorg.cfg)

 Heißt das nicht xf86cfg -textmode?

----------

## mondauge

Also ich bin auch nicht dafür, und wie ich auch schon geschrieben hab,werde ich so nen GUI Installer nicht benutzen.

Jeder, der Gentoo nutzen will, sollte meiner Meinung nach in der Lage sein, das mit Hilfe der zur Verfügung stehenden Dokus machen und der, der es damit nicht hinkriegt, weil er mit der Kommandozeile net klar kommt, der sollte lieber nicht gentoo benutzen. Das steht auch schon in den Dokus und mehr als nur einmal im Forum: Gentoo ist keine Einsteigerdistribution.

mondauge

----------

## Inte

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   (z.B. ein make menuconfig für die xorg.cfg) Heißt das nicht xf86cfg -textmode?

   :Shocked:  Das kannte ich nicht. Sieht nett aus. An sowas hab ich gedacht. Leider taugt das nur zum Erstellen einer Config. UFED hat da den richtigen Ansatz (z.B. auflisten/erläutern der nvidia- & ati-Optionen).

----------

## ian!

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Jeder, der Gentoo nutzen will, sollte meiner Meinung nach in der Lage sein, das mit Hilfe der zur Verfügung stehenden Dokus machen und der, der es damit nicht hinkriegt, weil er mit der Kommandozeile net klar kommt, der sollte lieber nicht gentoo benutzen. Das steht auch schon in den Dokus und mehr als nur einmal im Forum: Gentoo ist keine Einsteigerdistribution.

 

Ja ok. Aber ich würde einen solchen Installer schon sehr gerne benutzen.

Anwendungsbeispiel:

Ich möchte in meiner Firma einen weiteren Webserver nach Schema XYZ aufsetzen. Dazu lege ich eine Installer CD in den entsprechenden Server. Dieser holt sich per DHCP eine Adresse. Nun gebe ich dem Installer einen Pfad an (URL, Samba, NFS...) von dem er sich ein entsprechend konfiguriertes Profil ziehen kann. Der Installer prüft die Hardware und setzt die make.conf etc. Der Installer fragt nach Hostnamen, etc.. und beginnt die Installation und compiled die Pakete.

Alternativ: Der Installer stellt fest, das bereits Pakete als Binarys auf einem anderen Gentoo-Server im Netz liegen und zieht sich diese von dort, anstatt diese selbst zu compilen.

[...]

Aber das wäre nur die Spitze des Eisberges. In Unternehmen gibt es zig weitere Anforderungen und ich könnte mir noch etliche weitere tolle Dinge vorstellen.

Dies aber nur mal als Beispiel, wo es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht immer alles "von Hand" zu installieren. Das kostet eine Firma nur wertvolle und teuere Arbeitsstunden für den Admin..

----------

## Aproxx

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist keine Einsteigerdistribution.

 

Das möchte ich, zumindest mit meinem Tool ändern.

----------

## Sas

Naja, das Problem ist eben, dass man meistens einen Kompromiss zwischen Flexibilität und Komfort eingehen muss. Bei Gentoo überwiegt nunmal ersteres und ich denke dafür sind die meisten User auch dankbar.

----------

## st4n

[quote="mondauge"]Gentoo ist keine Einsteigerdistribution.[/quote]

versteh ich net, gentoo is perfekt fuer einsteiger

1. man lernt unheimlich schnell wie so ein system aufgebaut ist

2. man lernt bei der installation direkt, wie man das system grob configuriert

3. man lernt bei der installation direkt, was die grundfeatures des systems ausmachn (portage/from scratch/anpassungsfaehigkeit ohne ende)

4. man hat nach der installation ein ''fast'' minimal system und man ist danach auf sich selbst gestellt, wird aber dennoch durch docus und irc begleitet (desktopguide, alsaguide, freenode) um so sein endsystem von grund auf aufzubauen, dies wiederrum gibt mir als gentoo-user gewissheit, d.h. ich weiss was drauf ist, was mein system kann, wo gefahren sind, wie ich was gemacht habe

5. das beste ueberhaupt, oder alles zusammengefasst: learning by doing :)

----------

## benz

Hi , Aproxx

Also ich finds gut was du vorhast.

Auf jeden Fall denke ich würden so viele Leute zu Gentoo wechseln.

Ich selbst möchte demnächst ne Gentoo Install Stage 1 wagen,denn dies soll ja dann ein sehr schnelles System sein.

Beschäftige mich erst seit 2 Jahren mit Pcs überhaupt.

Zuerst Windows (alle möglichen Versionen).

Die sind sehr schnell durchschaut,werden dann fad,und sind eigentlich allesamt nicht stabil genug.

Seit ca. nem Jahr bin ich mit Suse beschäftigt 8.1,8.2,9.0.

Sind sehr Einsteigerfreundliche Distris,und ein bisschen was kann man dabei auch lernen (Kernel bauen,compilieren,etc.)

Nun ist es an der Zeit für mich was neues zu probieren,und da Gentoo

sehr schlank und schnell sein soll wenn mans richtig installiert,hab

ich mich dafür entschieden.

Im Moment bin ich zwar noch etwas verwirrt wegen Netzwerk bzw.

Internet (hab nämlich keine Netzwerkkarte,und für Internet nur das

Speedtouch Usb Modem).

Nichtsdestotrotz werd ichs demnächst mal angehen,muss mich aber noch bei einigen Punkten einlesen bzw. lernen.

Gruss , benz

----------

## hoschi

ich weiß nicht, gentoo gehört nicht in die hände von daus.

suse vielleicht eher, aber meinen ehrlichen meinung nach gehört nicht mal macos in die hände von daus.

(das soll keine kritik an jemand sein, jeder ist irgendwo irgendwie immer ein dau und keiner distro ist dauiger als eine andere oder leeter als eine andere...)

aber wenn ich mir überlege ob der klassische gentoo nutzer (und auch die zukünftigen gentoo nutzer) einen grafischen installer brauchen, dann kommen ich zur antwort, nein, den linux braucht nichts grafisches, aber linux kann dadurch besser werden für manche gruppen.

kurz gesagt, ich würde einen bogen um eine live-cd mit grafischen installer machen, ich würde mir gefangen vorkommen, an eine maus gefesselt mit drei lausigen tasten und einer dummen kugel.

allerdings, warum nicht?

es gefällt sicher einigen leuten, und wenn man mal klicken darf ist es auch schön

ich kann kein für und wider feststellen, auch kein urteil fällen über diese ganzen "grafischen projekte" für gentoo, fest steht nur eines, wenn mir meine bash als installations-medium so erhalten bleibt wie sie ist, wird gentoo durch einen grafischen installer sicher bereichert.

würde dieser grafische installer aber nur ein klein wenig den old-school-way einschränken, z.b. es würde die eingabe eines extra kommandos für den start in einer nicht grafischen installation nötig sein, hätte gentoo für mich schaden genommen.

toll was?

jetzt bin ich wieder weiter mit mir selbst gekommen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Schon wieder eine lange Disskusion wegen "Soll gentoo einen Installer haben?". Das letzte Mal haben wir uns schon gestritten und geschlagen und an den Haaren geriessen. Und was ist denn daraus geworden? Nix, oder ich hab nie mehr was davon gehört.

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> allerdings auf X basierend und mit einer DAU Sicheren Installationsroutine.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> ...

 

Ich mag die Idee nicht. Vor allem, wegen allerdings auf X basierend. Einer der Gründe, warum ich Gentoo gewählt habe, war dass ich keinen X Server brauche und meinem PC fertig zu stellen. Den X Server habe ich erst 5 Tagen nach der Installation installiert, nachdem mein ganzer LAMP Kramm und sonstige Sachen zum Laufen gekriegt habe.

Allerding glaube ich, dass die Leute, die bereit sind, die Dokumentation zu lesen und hart dafür zu arbeiten,  die einzigen sind, die Gentoo installieren sollen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich mich als Elite sehen, (das tue ich auch nicht), aber eine gewiese "Auslese" finde ich schon gut. Außerdem ist die Gentoo Installation so komplex, dass ich glaube, dass man nicht alle Möglichkeiten abdecken kann.

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anwendungsbeispiel:
> 
> Ich möchte in meiner Firma einen weiteren Webserver nach Schema XYZ aufsetzen. Dazu lege ich eine Installer CD in den entsprechenden Server. Dieser holt sich per DHCP eine Adresse. Nun gebe ich dem Installer einen Pfad an (URL, Samba, NFS...) von dem er sich ein entsprechend konfiguriertes Profil ziehen kann. Der Installer prüft die Hardware und setzt die make.conf etc. Der Installer fragt nach Hostnamen, etc.. und beginnt die Installation und compiled die Pakete.
> ...

 

diesen wunsch kann ich schon sehr gut nachvollziehen, aber das rückt ja ein stück weit von dem wunsch eines "rundumglücklich" installers ab.

ich würde einen packager sehr fein finden, den man ähnlich dem ms ris dienst konfigurieren kann, sprich man hinterlegt eine profildatei anhand derer partitioniert wird, konfiguriert wird etc. die ip adressen kommen per dhcp und man bootet via pxe.

das ganze booten, download der packages von einem schnellen host, und zack, ne stunde später steht die standard-kiste fertig da.

----------

## psyqil

That unmatch'd form and feature of blown youth

Blasted with ecstasy. O, woe is me

T' have seen what I have seen, see what I see!

----------

## mondauge

Den Wunsch bzw. den Anwendungsfall, den ian! geschildert hat kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Für eine skriptgesteuerte Installation könnte ich mich auch erwärmen. Bei RedHat gibts da auch was äquivalentes, das sich kickstart nennt. Da wird quasi von Diskette die gewünschte Konfiguration incl. der Pakete geladen und genauso installiert. So lassen sich viele Systeme, die alle gleich sind, schnell aufsetzen. 

Gentoo für die Firma is so ne Sache. Die Installation dauert wegen dem kompilieren leider recht lange (im Vergleich zu Binärdistributionen). Schon allein aus diesem Grund, werde ich in der Firma mit meinem Gentoo Desktop des öfteren belächelt, wenn ich mal wieder für ein kleines Tool ne halbe Stunde warten muss, bis es kompiliert ist. Außerdem läuft hier sehr viel Software, die nur für Redhat oder SuSE freigegeben ist. Die läuft zwar mit Sicherheit auch auf Gentoo, mit dem Nachteil, dass der Herstellersupport dann entfällt. Und das ist der zweite Grund, warum Gentoo bei mir in der Firma keinen Fuß in die Tür bekommt.

Ich kann den Wunsch, Gentoo "DAU" sicher zu machen, schon in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen. Denkt aber auch daran, dass unerfaherene Linuxer generell schnell mit dem System überfordert sind, weil viele mit dem Denken reingehen "Das is ja wie unter Windows". Das ist es eben nicht. Es sieht vielleicht auf den ersten Blick so aus, und ein GUI Installer fördert diesen Gedanken nur noch.  Bisher fand ich Gentoo (mit) aus dem Grund gut, dass von Anfang an klar ist: Das ist kein Windows, sondern ein ganz anderes System mit ganz anderen Anforderungen. 

Weiterhin denke ich, dass eine zu leichte Installation zuviele unerfahrene Leute anzieht, mit dem Effekt, dass mehr FAQ Fragen als jetzt schon im Forum gestellt werden würden. Und das scheint einige Leute doch schon etwas zu stören, wie man an dem ein oder anderen Thread bzw. Signatur hier festmachen kann.

mondauge

----------

## dani

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja ok. Aber ich würde einen solchen Installer schon sehr gerne benutzen.
> 
> Anwendungsbeispiel:
> ...

 

Das wird dann aber in eine ganz andere Richtung als der DAU-Installer gehen. Außerdem ist bei so einem "Profitool" X eher überflüssig  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo für die Firma is so ne Sache. [...] Außerdem läuft hier sehr viel Software, die nur für Redhat oder SuSE freigegeben ist. Die läuft zwar mit Sicherheit auch auf Gentoo, mit dem Nachteil, dass der Herstellersupport dann entfällt. Und das ist der zweite Grund, warum Gentoo bei mir in der Firma keinen Fuß in die Tür bekommt.
> 
> 

 

naja, ich hab hier eine weile argumentieren und zudem mein fachwissen und die qualifikation meiner person als admin mit in die waagschale werfen müssen um gentoo auf fast allen servern durchzutreten.

seit ich das allerdings gemacht habe bin ich hier ziemlich frei von schmerzen  :Wink: 

naja gut, der support von firmen entfällt, naja beim webwasher zum beispiel störte es mich nicht wirklich. man flickt das eben auseinander und ruhe ist auch da,

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Denkt aber auch daran, dass unerfaherene Linuxer generell schnell mit dem System überfordert sind, weil viele mit dem Denken reingehen "Das is ja wie unter Windows". Das ist es eben nicht. Es sieht vielleicht auf den ersten Blick so aus, und ein GUI Installer fördert diesen Gedanken nur noch.

 

jor, das kann ich nur unterstützen.

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiterhin denke ich, dass eine zu leichte Installation zuviele unerfahrene Leute anzieht, mit dem Effekt, dass mehr FAQ Fragen als jetzt schon im Forum gestellt werden würden. Und das scheint einige Leute doch schon etwas zu stören, wie man an dem ein oder anderen Thread bzw. Signatur hier festmachen kann.
> 
> 

 

naja, per se stören mich ja nicht mal die unerfahrenen user, jeder fängt mal an, mein problem ist vielmehr der rasant steigende unwille des lesens. ich sehe die gefahr, dass der otto-normal-user der von beliebigem click-os migrieren will es eben durch das "ach so einfache gui" nicht für nötig hält irgendwas zu lesen und sich stattdessen auf die community verlässt und entsprechendes coaching erwartet.

nee danke, das brauch ich wirklich nicht.

----------

## slick

So, mal fix überflogen und jetzt mein Senf dazu:

1. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er will was tolles schreiben, solls ers tun. Das ist OpenSource!

2. Wenn andere Leute der Meinung sind das ist was gutes, sollen sie mitmachen, niemand hindert sie dran.

3. Jeder hat das Recht zu sagen, daß er etwas tun möchte. Es kommt nur darauf an wie man es sagt.  Erst ein großes Projekt iniziieren und dann laut um Hilfe schreien ist falsch. Wenn es wirklich ein gutes Projekt ist, werden es sich früher oder später genug Freiwillige finden. Besser sind Ergebnisse. Schreibt ERST eure Tools, ... however und DANN stellt es vor. Das kommt einfach besser.  :Wink:  Natürlich mal vorher schlau machen daß es das nicht schon gibt.

4. Ich finde es vollkommen falsch hier jemand zu kritisieren der etwas tun möchte. Der Hinweis daß es ähnliche Projekte gibt ist sicher sinnvoll, aber ich gehe davon aus daß jemand der etwas machen will, sich vorher schlau macht was es schon gibt! Hat er es nicht, sollte er einsehen das er der Falsche für ein solches Projekt ist.

Nachtrag:

```
naja, per se stören mich ja nicht mal die unerfahrenen user, jeder fängt mal an, mein problem ist vielmehr der rasant steigende unwille des lesens. ich sehe die gefahr, dass der otto-normal-user der von beliebigem click-os migrieren will es eben durch das "ach so einfache gui" nicht für nötig hält irgendwas zu lesen und sich stattdessen auf die community verlässt und entsprechendes coaching erwartet. 

```

Full ACKLast edited by slick on Tue Jul 27, 2004 7:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inte

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> http://catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/gui-programmer.html

 *lol* Ist das geil! *muhahaha*

----------

## ian!

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   http://catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/gui-programmer.html *lol* Ist das geil! *muhahaha*

 

 :Laughing: 

Zu wahr.. zu wahr..

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> diesen wunsch kann ich schon sehr gut nachvollziehen, aber das rückt ja ein stück weit von dem wunsch eines "rundumglücklich" installers ab.

 

Richtig. Das ist dann schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Vorallem könnte man dann auch gleich noch weitere nette Sachen wie "Paket X auf allen Rechnern updaten" einbauen. Das paket wird hierbei dann aber z.B. nur auf einer Maschine gebaut und dann an die anderen verteilt. Vielleicht ähnlich wie ein SUS-Dienst..

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich würde einen packager sehr fein finden, den man ähnlich dem ms ris dienst konfigurieren kann, sprich man hinterlegt eine profildatei anhand derer partitioniert wird, konfiguriert wird etc. die ip adressen kommen per dhcp und man bootet via pxe.
> 
> das ganze booten, download der packages von einem schnellen host, und zack, ne stunde später steht die standard-kiste fertig da.

 

Ja, so in etwa. Genau.

----------

## mipooh

Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand sich zumindest bemüht, gentoo "Dau-fähig" zu machen. Dass das nicht gelingen wird, ist mir zwar klar, aber immerhin könnte so eine simple Installation möglich werden.

Viele sind halt keine Daueradmins, sondern wollen ein System zum arbeiten. Warum die erst lernen sollen, eine Distribution auf allen möglichen Systemen zu installieren und konfigurieren um dann nachher es auf genau einem Computer benutzen zu können, bleibt mir schleierhaft.

Ebenso verstehe ich nicht, was an einem GUI so dramatisch ist. Im Normalfall ist es doch lediglich eine ergonomische Form Einzelprogramme oder Konfigurationen zu handhaben ohne den Funktionsumfang zu beeinträchtigen.

Was ich mir sinnvoll vorstellen könnte, wäre ein GUI, aus dem man jederzeit aussteigen und wieder einsteigen kann. Somit wäre für Hobby-Admins immer noch das Gefühl da, etwas zu können, was andere eben nicht können. Scheint ja wichtig zu sein.

Dauernd auf bereits vorhandenen Dokumentationen herumzureiten, bringt so eine Sache nicht weiter. Ich habe mehrfach gentoo mit genauer Beachtung der Anleitung installiert. Da sind Fehler drin (zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt), die ohne zusätzliches Wissen die Installation unmöglich gemacht hätten.

Und schaut mal in die man-pages, wie oft dort krasse Fehler drin sind.

Es wird immer welche geben, die sich für was Besonderes halten, manche in einer verbal bescheidenen Form, was für mich an der Sache nichts ändert. Es ist Arroganz, egal wie es jemand noch nennt. Und das hat mit der Distribution ja nunmal gar nichts zu tun. Die befindet sich in der Entwicklung und es kann der Community nur recht sein, wenn viele mitmachen können. Auch Daus, denn vielleicht unterstützt von denen der eine oder andere die Community finanziell.

Also nur zu, ich werde jede Vereinfachung gern nutzen.

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Richtig. Das ist dann schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Vorallem könnte man dann auch gleich noch weitere nette Sachen wie "Paket X auf allen Rechnern updaten" einbauen. Das paket wird hierbei dann aber z.B. nur auf einer Maschine gebaut und dann an die anderen verteilt. Vielleicht ähnlich wie ein SUS-Dienst..

 

hmm... gibt es denn anstrengungen die in diesem bereich was erreichen wollen? ich wäre vermutlich nicht nur begeisterter abnehmer sondern auch gerne beta-tester.

----------

## toskala

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand sich zumindest bemüht, gentoo "Dau-fähig" zu machen. Dass das nicht gelingen wird, ist mir zwar klar, aber immerhin könnte so eine simple Installation möglich werden.
> 
> 

 

eine simple installation ist nichts wogegen ich mich wehren würde. das problem ist der grad der abstraktion den es zu bewältigen gilt um eine "simple" installation zu erreichen.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viele sind halt keine Daueradmins, sondern wollen ein System zum arbeiten. Warum die erst lernen sollen, eine Distribution auf allen möglichen Systemen zu installieren und konfigurieren um dann nachher es auf genau einem Computer benutzen zu können, bleibt mir schleierhaft.
> 
> 

 

ich weiss, dass nicht alle irgendwelche admins sind, aber es ist ja auch nicht notwendig einer zu sein um gentoo zu installieren, sonst wäre das forum wohl nicht so voll von usern.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ebenso verstehe ich nicht, was an einem GUI so dramatisch ist. Im Normalfall ist es doch lediglich eine ergonomische Form Einzelprogramme oder Konfigurationen zu handhaben ohne den Funktionsumfang zu beeinträchtigen.
> 
> 

 

das problem an gui ist, ähnlich wie ich vorhin erläuterte, der grad der abstraktion. ein gui zu bauen welches wirklich ergonomisch funktioniert ist hochgradig komplex.

ich meine nicht ein tool, wie "gtk-formatier-mir-eine-diskette".

ein vollgrafischer installer in dem qualitätsgrad von yast benötigt mehr als "nur ein frontend für portage" zu sein.

du brauchst ein solides backend, du brauchst schnittstellen, du brauchst eine kluge art fehler abzufangen, du brauchst jede menge sanity checks, etc. pp.

das ist nicht nur ein tool mit 1000zeilen code wenn es wirklich "ergonomisch" sein soll.

du kannst recht deutlich sehen wieviel power seitens der cpu und seitens der coder notwendig ist um einen window manager zu bauen, der funktioniert und ergonomisch ist.

gui bauen und gui design ist nicht umsonst eine ganz eigene suppe an der diverse köche sich schon den gaumen verbrannt haben  :Wink: 

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich mir sinnvoll vorstellen könnte, wäre ein GUI, aus dem man jederzeit aussteigen und wieder einsteigen kann. Somit wäre für Hobby-Admins immer noch das Gefühl da, etwas zu können, was andere eben nicht können. Scheint ja wichtig zu sein.
> 
> 

 

naja, das ist schon sehr wichtig, schau her, einfaches beispiel:

ich administriere derzeit ungefähr 10server mit gentoo.

die stehen in diversen rechenzentren verteilt über ganz deutschland. ich habe zum einen nicht die möglichkeit an allen servern persönlich vorhanden zu sein um einen gui installer zu bedienen und zum anderen will ich das auch gar nicht, da es mich jedesmal wegzeit kostet um vor ort zu geraten.

klar, man könnte jetzt mit dem argument kommen "gui kann man auch fernwarten", aber hast du schonmal über eine 56k leitung aus dem hotel eine gui betätigt und dazu im vergleich ssh benutzt?

probiers mal aus, der unterschied wird dir auffallen.

ein weiterer punkt ist, eine textmode installation erlaubt mir die dinge so zu machen wie sie mir meine vielen jahre berufserfahrung einleuchten lassen zu tun.

ein gui installer (wieder wegen der abstraktion) schränkt mich in meinem handeln ein, er oktruiert mir quasi auf wie ich eine bestimmte sache tun muss.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dauernd auf bereits vorhandenen Dokumentationen herumzureiten, bringt so eine Sache nicht weiter. Ich habe mehrfach gentoo mit genauer Beachtung der Anleitung installiert. Da sind Fehler drin (zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt), die ohne zusätzliches Wissen die Installation unmöglich gemacht hätten.
> 
> 

 

aber eben das ist etwas, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. ich meine klar: dokumentation ist immer eine sach, die wird von menschen gemacht und ist einem entwicklungsprozess unterworfen, aber ich höre so oft von newbies und "normalen usern" diesen vorwurf.

"die doku hat fehler", das aufzeigen eines fehlers, das aufzeigen von verbesserungsvorschlägen ist viel sinnbringender an der korrekten stelle. eine mail an die autoren der entsprechenden doku und der fehler (so es einer ist) wird behoben.

allerdings, und das ist meine aus erfahrung gewonnene ansicht, stimmt die doku und die user sind, durch ihr unwissen oder ihren unwillen, einfach nicht fähig die dokumentation zu lesen und zu verstehen.

dann muss ich aber wirklich sagen: dann ist gentoo die falsche distribution für denjenigen.

der tag kommt, bei jeder gui, an der man an der gui vorbei ein problem lösen muss und dann kommt das problem der wissenslücke.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und schaut mal in die man-pages, wie oft dort krasse Fehler drin sind.
> 
> 

 

ich hätte gerne ein beispiel hierfür.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wird immer welche geben, die sich für was Besonderes halten, manche in einer verbal bescheidenen Form, was für mich an der Sache nichts ändert. Es ist Arroganz, egal wie es jemand noch nennt. Und das hat mit der Distribution ja nunmal gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> 

 

bitte belege mir die arroganz in meinem posting, welches ich gerade oben abgegeben habe.

ja ich bin stolz mit linux/unix dinge tun zu können, welche andere nicht können. das qualifiziert mich in einer besonderen form, aber das ist nicht zu verwechseln mit arroganz.

was mich maßlos aufregt ist, ein fortwährendes meckern und mosern von menschen, die sich weigern ihre augen aufzusperren und ihr gehirn zu benutzen.

weise ich darauf hin wird mir arroganz vorgeworfen? das kann so nicht ganz richtig sein.

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> Die befindet sich in der Entwicklung und es kann der Community nur recht sein, wenn viele mitmachen können. Auch Daus, denn vielleicht unterstützt von denen der eine oder andere die Community finanziell.
> 
> 

 

ich möchte eine kurze kurve aufzeichnen:

kosten:

f(x)=dau*zeit

einkünfte von dau durch spenden:

g(x)=anzahl_dau*spenden

welcher funktion steigt wohl schneller und steiler?

----------

## Earthwings

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich möchte eine kurze kurve aufzeichnen: 
> 
>  kosten: 
> ...

 

Mathematisch gesehen steigt hier erst mal gar nichts   :Twisted Evil: 

SCNR

----------

## toskala

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> ich möchte eine kurze kurve aufzeichnen: 
> 
>  kosten: 
> ...

 

hrhr, jar  :Smile:  man muss das schon korrekt machen, ich weiss, aber es war mehr ein "übertragenes beispiel", ich wollte nicht so frech sein und konkrete zahlen einfügen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

<Troll>

Saugeile GUI-Installation für DAUs?

Danach ein für DAUs administrierbares System?

Kein Problem, für nur xx,95- gibts da was: SuSE

Gentoo ist ein Profi-System und solls auch bleiben. 

Wenn Gentoo für DAUs wäre, wäre es nicht Gentoo PUNKT AUSRUFEZEICHEN

</Troll>

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist ein Profi-System und solls auch bleiben.

 Ehrlich?  :Rolling Eyes:  Mir war Suse zu kompliziert. Deswegen hab ich mein Glück mit Gentoo versucht und bin jetzt glücklich.  :Twisted Evil: 

PS.: Das ist mein Ernst! Ich hab nie verstanden was die Config-Tools (z.B. Yast) angepasst haben, wenn eine Einstellung verändert wurde. Erst Gentoo hat mir das Gefühl von Kontrolle über mein System gegeben.

----------

## mondauge

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  [...] PS.: Das ist mein Ernst! Ich hab nie verstanden was die Config-Tools (z.B. Yast) angepasst haben, wenn eine Einstellung verändert wurde [...] 

 

Das sollst bzw. als "DAU"-User willst du das ja auch gar nicht wissen. Da bist du froh, wenn das Tool das schon irgendwie richtig einstellt.

----------

## body_and_soul

hallo zusammen,

ich bin erst vor kurzen zu Gentoo gekommen, und begeistert davon.

Der Hauptgrund das ich Gentoo ausgewählt habe war der das es keinen Installer gibt! 

Bei der Installation habe ich, wie zuvor noch bei keinem anderen System, das Innenleben des Betriebssystem kennengelernt und das war ein recht großer Lerneffekt,

Der Vorteil hiervon liegt doch klar auf der Hand, man weiß bei nachher auftrettenden Fehler wo man suchen muß, man hat hier eine des besten Docus um die Fehler zu beheben.

Ich denke das diese ganzen Sachen verloren gingen wenn man das ganze vereinfachen würde.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## ian!

 *body_and_soul wrote:*   

> Der Hauptgrund das ich Gentoo ausgewählt habe war der das es keinen Installer gibt!

 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein solcher Installer auch immer nur als eine weitere Option gesehen werden. Ich denke es ist recht offensichtlich, daß es bei Gentoo niemals einen Pflichtinstaller geben wird, denn dann wäre Gentoo nicht mehr das, was es dem User schon immer geben sollte:

- Die Freiheit zu wählen

- Dem User alle Möglichkeiten und Macht über sein System zu geben

----------

## mipooh

 *Quote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein solcher Installer auch immer nur als eine weitere Option gesehen werden.

 

Aus meiner Sicht auch. Denn es gibt ja Leute, die auf diese Weise arbeiten möchten, manchmal aus ganz verständlichen technischen Gründen, manchmal weil es ihre Marotte ist, und selbst das ist ok.

Ich habe mich heute mal wieder ein wenig mit gentoo herumgeplagt. Derselbe Fehler im Handbuch, den ich vor Monaten den Zuständigen berichtet habe, war immer noch da. Ich bin auch nicht zu faul zum Lesen. Aber irgendwann hakts aus, wenn die Dinge keinen Sinn mehr machen.

Dass nicht alle Sonderfälle behandelt werden ist schon klar. Aber dass Dinge erklärt werden, die wirklich jeder weiss, dafür aber zB nicht, wo denn Module zu finden sind, wenn die Hardwareerkennung es nicht geschafft hat, da fehlt was.

Eines zeigen mir manche Reaktionen hier. Etliche Gentoo user halten sich für was besonderes und haben scheinbar ihren Spass daran, das anderen zu zeigen. Naja, deren Bier. Aber Spass macht der Umgang mit solchen Leuten nicht gerade. Vergesst nicht, auch Gentoo ist einfach nur ein Linux, und ohne Hilfen wie Hardwareerkennung oder GUI sind die alle schwierig zu handhaben. 

Irgendwie verwechseln einige die Distribution mit einer bestimmten Art, mit Linux umzugehen. Nicht dass ich das nicht respektieren würde, wenn jemand Konsolenfan ist, aber wo ist der gegenseitige Respekt? 

Die Rechnung etwas weiter oben sollte sicher darstellen wie unwirtschaftlich es ist, Daus zu helfen. Das sehe ich ganz und gar nicht so, und verhalte mich auch anders und zwar in beiden Richtungen. Zum einen gebe ich gern mal was zur Unterstützung von guter Arbeit, zum anderen helfe ich im IRC sehr häufig echten Anfängern (nicht mit gentoo) und es macht mir gar nichts, wenn dieselbe Frage zum hundertsten Mal kommt. Zeigt mir nur, dass eben die Dokumentationen entweder zu schwer zu finden oder zu schlecht sind.

Dagegen passierte mir im gentoo IRC, dass gleich unterstellt wurde, ich wäre zu faul zum Lesen. Das erscheint mir symptomatisch und gefällt mir so gar nicht. Das ist so nicht nötig.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mipooh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dauernd auf bereits vorhandenen Dokumentationen herumzureiten, bringt so eine Sache nicht weiter. Ich habe mehrfach gentoo mit genauer Beachtung der Anleitung installiert. Da sind Fehler drin (zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt), die ohne zusätzliches Wissen die Installation unmöglich gemacht hätten.
> 
> 

 

Ich arbeite schon mehr als 15 Monaten mit Linux, erst 7 Monate mit Gentoo. Und was ich in der Zeit so alles gelernt habe, ist es erstaunlich, und woher eigentlich? Aus der Gentoo-Doku. Trotzdem fühle ich mich manchmal (manchmal sehr oft) immer noch wie ein Anfänger.

Ja, ich gebe zu, dass ich auch als Gentoo-Anfänger geglaubt habe, dass die Doku fehlerhaft war, ich hab sogar "den Fehler" gemeldet. Damals hatte ich Probleme ALSA mit dem kernel 2.4.24 zum Laufen zu bringen. Und ich hab mich so geärgert, weil das Zeug nicht lief und ich hab gesagt, die Doku ist falsch. Einige Zeit später habe ich eine weiter Gentoo Installation auf meinen Rechner gemacht und dabei die Doku nochmal genau gelesen und was für eine Überraschung: Die Doku war nicht falsch, ich der Blödmann, der die Hinweise nicht gelesen hat und dabei komplett falsche Treiber gewählt hat. Ich hab gemerkt, dass die Doku richtig war, ich war nur zu faul zu lesen.

Ich gebe zu, nicht alles ist perfekt und auch in den man pages schleichen sich manche Fehler. Aber ich bin so froh, dass ich für fast jeden befehl und Programm ein man oder info page finde, wenn ich daran denke, dass beim Mickysofts OS als erster die Hotline angezeigt wird, die 1.49  oder mehr die Minute kostet, oder die Antworten bekomme, die man von Windows Help bekommt, mit denen man sowieso nix anfangen kann. Also nicht wegen der Doku meckern, denn so eine gute und große Doku wie bei gentoo hab ich noch nie bei einer anderen Distri gesehen.

----------

## mipooh

Hallo pablo_supertux,

es ging mir insgesamt nicht darum, die Doku anzukratzen, die tatsächlich bis auf die Fehler ausgesprochen gut und umfangreich ist. (Veränderungen und Verbesserungen gibt es ja auch immer) Allerdings gibt es sowas auch bei Debian. Es ist also keine Ausnahme. Auch Slackware liefert ein ganzes Buch auf der CD mit, den genauen Umfang kenne ich aber nicht, da ich nur einen Teil gelesen habe. Bei etlichen anderen weiss ich es nicht, aber die meisten sind damit eh abgedeckt. Redhat-Fedora als eine der grossen Distributionen, da ist es mir nicht bekannt.

Es ist so, bei Linux wird wesentlich besser Dokumentiert als bei Windows. Und die Jungs die das bei Gentoo auf die Beine stellen, haben schon was drauf.

Mir ist auch schon passiert, dass ich etwas missverstanden habe oder überlesen. Dafür mache ich auch niemand anderes verantwortlich.

Ursprünglich ging es mir nur darum, das Bemühen von jemandem moralisch zu unterstützen, der denkt, er möchte seinen Beitrag leisten, indem er Gentoo zugänglicher macht. Finde ich voll ok. Alles andere sind reine Randgeplänkel, mehr oder weniger richtig und wichtig.

----------

## hoschi

Hier viel das Wort "Arroganz"

Ja, natürlich sind wir hier leicht arrogant, die meisten von uns können mehr oder weniger gut einen PC bedienen, ohne maus!

Nur mit unserem Hirn, einer Tastatur und einer guten Doku!

IAN hat es auch anders zu Wort gebracht, Suse ist halb mehr "klick" und man sieht nix davon. Genau das machen Gentoo und Debian aus, nix ist mit klick, Kopf benützen und Config-Files selber ändern ist angesagt.

Wir sind, oder sagen wir fühlen uns leicht elitär gegenüber anderen Distros wie Suse, hey, mancher (ich zum beispiel) habe von stage1 auf an alles selber kompiliert, lediglich das bootstrap-script und portage haben uns einen großen Teil der Arbeit der bei LFS anfallen würde abgenommen (mich reizt lfs sehr, um es einfach mal gemacht zu haben ein "must do")!

Dann sind da noch die Daus und Kinder, ein grafischer Installer wird die wie die Fliegen anziehen, das Forum verpesten (anstatt die dokus zu lesen), und der Traffic der sync-server und den gentoo-dl-mirros wird steigen, die Spenden dagegen eher weniger (ich kaufe mir auch dieses mal wieder die gentoo universal-cds der aktuellen version, einfach damit ich die cds habe und mir ein aktuelles gentoo installieren kann ohne inet und weil ich spenden will  :Very Happy:  ).

Ich will einfach meine Installation über die Bash komplett von Hand, das macht mein Gentoo-Linux aus, das gefällt mir, ich bewege selbst etwas, nicht viel aber immer hin:D

komisch, jetzt denke ich an star trek - treffen der generationen

Das ist kein Angriff gegen den Threadstarter oder gar gegen andere Distros (alle haben vor und nachteile aus der sicht des jeweiligen betrachters).

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wir sind, oder sagen wir fühlen uns leicht elitär gegenüber anderen Distros wie Suse, hey, mancher (ich zum beispiel) habe von stage1 auf an alles selber kompiliert, lediglich das bootstrap-script und portage haben uns einen großen Teil der Arbeit der bei LFS anfallen würde abgenommen (mich reizt lfs sehr, um es einfach mal gemacht zu haben ein "must do")!

 

Kinderkram. Gentoo User sind nicht "besser" wie SuSE oder Fedora User. Die "Leistung" eine Installation von stage1 hochzuziehen würde ich btw. nicht  wirklich hoch ansetzen.Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue Jul 27, 2004 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

Ich fühle mich sicher nicht elitär oder gar 31337 (sowas sau blödes!), weil ich Gentoo benutze, sondern finde es einfach praktisch und leicht zu bedienen.

Und weil hier was von "stage1" geschrieben wurde: Abgesehen davon, dass das auch nicht mehr Kenntinisse vom Benutzer fordert, sondern nur mehr Zeit, tuts ein "emerge -eD world" bzw. das Updaten der Pakete nach und nach genauso.

Edit: Das einzige, was sich hier wirklich qualitativ von fast allem, was mir bislang im Internet begegnet ist, abhebt, ist dieses Forum. Smileys werden selten und sinnvoll eingesetzt, die genutzten Sprachen werden (weitestgehend) beherrscht und deren Regeln beachtet und auch inhaltlich wird wenig Müll gepostet. Gentoo-GUI-Installer-Threads mal ausgenommen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wir sind, oder sagen wir fühlen uns leicht elitär gegenüber anderen Distros wie Suse, hey, mancher (ich zum beispiel) habe von stage1 auf an alles selber kompiliert, lediglich das bootstrap-script und portage haben uns einen großen Teil der Arbeit der bei LFS anfallen würde abgenommen (mich reizt lfs sehr, um es einfach mal gemacht zu haben ein "must do")! 
> 
> Kinderkram. Gentoo User sind nicht "besser" wie SuSE oder Fedora User. Die "Leistung" eine Installation von stage1 hochzuziehen würde ich btw. nicht  wirklich hoch ansetzen.

 

posts bitte ganz lesen, dann quoten, danke  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist kein Angriff gegen den Threadstarter oder gar gegen andere Distros (alle haben vor und nachteile aus der sicht des jeweiligen betrachters)

 

Ich habe mir übrigens vorgestern Fedora gesaugt, erstmal nur für den PC meiner Mutter, Gentoo ist mir da zu aufwendig und ich bin schon lange auf Fedora scharf.

Elitär-Stage1-Leet...das ist eine Anspielung auf die Doku, soll aber auch ein klein wenig die Geist von Gentoo vermitteln, dies "hier legt man die hand noch selbst an" (ein schelm wer jetzt was schmutziges denkt) auch wenn es nicht wirklich unbedingt was bringen muss.

----------

## ralph

Also ich fühle mich nicht deswegen elitär, weil ich gentoo nutze, ich habe dafür bessere Gründe.

Aber um auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen, ich finde die negativen Reaktionen hier doch ein bischen schade. Da will sich jemand die Mühe machen und freie Software schreiben und muss dann noch fast den Eindruck bekommen, dass er dafür von allen abgewatscht wird.

Ich bezweifle zwar, dass gentoo jemals DAU-freundlich sein kann, aber ich glaube das liegt an meinem etwas anderen Verständnis von DAU. Wenn es darum geht, Leuten, die zwar ein bischen Ahnung von Linux haben aber an der Installation scheitern, weil ihre Frustrationsschwelle wahrscheinlich nicht hoch genug ist, ein bischen unter die Arme zu greifen und ihnen so die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich mit dem System auseinanderzusetze, kann ich das eigentlich nur begrüßen. (Nicht, dass ich nicht der erste wäre, der sich lauthals über die dummen Fragen im Forum beschwert, aber nunja, man ist halt nicht immer konsequent)

Aproxx kann ich also nur viel Glück wünschen, ihn für seine Bemühungen schonmal im voraus loben und ihn natürlich nochmal daran erinnern, dass es wohl schon einige gibt, die an etwas ähnlichem arbeiten und dass es wohl sinnvoll wäre, sich mit denen in Verbindung zu setzen.

Hau rein!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

na madig machen will ich das gar nicht, ich will lediglich drauf hinweisen, dass es zum einen massivst komplex ist und zum anderen die flexibilität einschränkt.

naja... kommt code kommt mehr meinung dazu.

----------

## muckelzwerg

Kann sein, dass ich das etwas flasch verstehe,

aber bestätigt ihr mit euren Aussagen zur Zeit nicht ganz extrem

den Bedarf an einem simplen GUI Installer ?

Nicht jeder Durchschnittsbürger hat nen Sysadmin zuhause, der 

gentoo mit geschlossenen Augen im Textmode von stage1 an installiert,

wärend er noch 10 Server in ganz Deutschland per 56k Leitung administriert,

die Doku auf gentoo.org fixt und hier im Forum postet.

Die Einstellung "gentoo ist was für Profis, sollen die DAUs doch zu Microsoft

gehen"

halte ich für absoluten Müll.

Da könnte man nicht einmal mehr protestieren, wenn Microsoft sagen würde

"ihr von gentoo bekommt es halt nicht userfreundlich gebacken"

Wer auf der Welle "Linux = leet" reitet, verwirkt sein Mitspracherecht bei der Thematik "Linux für den Anwender".

Denn auch wenn hier n ganzer Hintern voll Leute sind, die einen Großteil ihres

Hirns dem Computer verschrieben haben, ist die Mehrheit der Anwender

am PC heutzutage nunmal kein Systemprofi.

Wenn man die Vorteile eines Betriebssystems nur nutzen kann, wenn man Informatik studiert, oder entsprechend lange in dem Bereich aktiv ist,

dann ist es zum Exotendasein verurteilt.

Überlegt mal selbst, wie viele Verwandte ihr habt, die einen Computer benutzen, und die maximal noch eine SUSE Installation hinbekommen.

Sollen alle diese Personen aus dem Linux-Kreis ausgeschlossen werden ?

Was ist mit den ganzen Projekten der öffentlichen Verwaltung, zum Umstieg auf

OSS ?

Es ist doch nur von Vorteil, wenn sich ein Betriebsystem auch von einem weniger erfahrenem Systemadministrator installieren lässt.

Bzw. was wenn es so jemanden nicht gibt ?

Klar man kann sich die Software für seine Firma einrichten lassen, aber

wenn für jede Administration ein hochbezahlter "Konfigurator" kommen muss...

Diese "Elite-Einstellung" kann ich ja irgendwo verstehen.

Zumindest solange sie daraus entsteht, dass man nicht bereit ist jemandem

Wissen und Funktion zu schenken, für das man hart gearbeitet hat, und das dieser

dann für lau bekommt.

(daher wohl auch die vielen Verweise auf Dokus)

Akzeptieren würde ich es trotzdem höchstens unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass

eine "Übernahme ohne Verständniss" mehr schadet als nützt.

Wer meint irgendjemand auf dieser Welt hätte ein exklusives Recht auf Wissen, oder Können, der sollte mal

schauen ob er nicht irgendwo falsch abgebogen ist.

Denn eigentlich müsste der Linnux ansatz doch lauten.

"Was Windows kann, können wir schon lange, nur besser"

  --  --  muckelzwerg

----------

## sarahb523

hier mal die meinung von einer Benutzerin mit 5 Jahren Linux erfahrung (davon über 4 mit suse)

Die installation könnte jetzt schon viel einfacher sein. Man könnte kleinigkeiten wie setzen von hostname,domaine,dns,... einfach mit nem shell script+dialog abfragen und gut ist. Das ewig viele rumtippen für immer den gleichen stupiden kram nervt. Ich vertippe mich meist so oft beim dateinamen, das ich mich später wundere warum z.b. mein hostname nich gesetzt ist (u.ä.).

Ok ich hab mir so ein script gebastelt und nun ist meine fehlerquote sehr gering.  

Ob nun eine komplette install wie yast wirklich nötig ist weiß ich nicht, aber wie schon gesagt, mehr ncurses basierende kleine admin tools erleichtern das leben aller user!

Bzgl. der Arroganz mancher user hier bin ich wirklich betrübt. Sicher mich nervt das auch, das ich manchen meiner zu betreuenden user jedes mal neu erklären muß wie man eine datei von A nach B kopiert (unter windows), aber naja für manche ist die welt der pc's eben etwas zu komplex. 

Jeder fängt mal an und hat Probleme. Die Dokumentation steckt voller Fachbegriffe und Anfänger/umsteiger sind nicht immer in der lage alles ohne Hilfe zu meistern. In Linux/Gentoo ist auch vieles auf english (trotz der sehr zu lobenden zahlreichen übersetzungen), wer in dieser Sprache nicht so gut ist (wie viele deutsche), wird unweigerlich Probleme haben, bzw. lassen sich zumindest die nunmal zwangsweise englischen befehle schwerer merken, daher ist eine gui sehr praktisch, die einem diverse einstellungen erleichtert und evtl. erklärt (bestes beispiel ufed (wenn es noch i18n wäre, wäre es fast dau tauglich)).

Was Suse betrifft. Ich muß sagen die lange arbeit mit diesem system hat mir unschätzbare erkenntnisse gebracht, ohne die mir eine gentoo install wirklich viel schwerer gefallen wäre. Auch in Suse ist es ab und an nötig den kernel selbst zu bauen oder software zu kompilieren. Das einzige große Problem was bei suse (meiner meinung/erfahrung nach) ist, ist das system aktuell zu halten. Irgendwann wird durch die vielen libaries und deren abhängigkeiten das system kaum wartbar. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit gentoo besser geht (aber ich hoffe es  :Wink:  ). Da mir hier auch schon gesagt wurde das zu alte Systeme (zu alter sync / update) durchaus problematisch sein können, bin ich auch noch etwas skeptisch was die alltags Tauglichkeit von protage betrifft. In der tat war das update meiner 7 monate alten installation (ohne sync und updates) auf meinem laptop durchaus problematisch (nach langem rumbasteln, gehts aber wieder supi).  

Also Ich wünsche allen die GUI's für gentoo basteln viel erfolg! 

BTW ich bin dabei meine bash/dialog scripte zu einem admin tool (es wird kein! gui installer) auszubauen. Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, das ich damit zufrieden bin werde ich es mal posten.

----------

## toskala

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Kann sein, dass ich das etwas flasch verstehe,
> 
> aber bestätigt ihr mit euren Aussagen zur Zeit nicht ganz extrem
> 
> den Bedarf an einem simplen GUI Installer ?
> ...

 

nein. durch aufmerksames lesen einer bescheiden langen anleitung kann absolut jeder linux-depp [tm] gentoo installieren, es ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt sich mit der sache die man bedienen will auseinanderzusetzen.

ich fahr ja auch kein auto ohne vorher zu lernen wie das geht.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht jeder Durchschnittsbürger hat nen Sysadmin zuhause, der 
> 
> gentoo mit geschlossenen Augen im Textmode von stage1 an installiert,
> ...

 

na braucht man ja auch nicht. lediglich die bereitschaft ein wenig zu lesen und im forum zu suchen *wunder* ich habe niemandem aufoktruiert das zu tun was ich mache...

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Einstellung "gentoo ist was für Profis, sollen die DAUs doch zu Microsoft
> 
> gehen"
> ...

 

hmm, sagt ja niemand. soll sich halt nur keiner beschweren, wenn man sich _extra_ die distribution aussucht, die am wenigsten automatisch für einen tut und man dann auch noch frisch mit linux angefangen hat, naja... lfs mal aussen vor.

um mein beispiel mit dem autofahren wieder vorzukramen... warum landen wohl so viele halbstarke mit ihren frisierten polos am nächsten baum?

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da könnte man nicht einmal mehr protestieren, wenn Microsoft sagen würde
> 
> "ihr von gentoo bekommt es halt nicht userfreundlich gebacken"
> ...

 

also vielleicht verstehe ich wirklich irgendwas falsch, aber ich liebe diese 80x25 zeichen textmodes, und ich finde eine shell super-userfriendly. nicht alles was knöpfe und nubsis hat ist gleich super und um das zu verstehen muss man nicht mal ein "profi" sein.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer auf der Welle "Linux = leet" reitet, verwirkt sein Mitspracherecht bei der Thematik "Linux für den Anwender".
> 
> Denn auch wenn hier n ganzer Hintern voll Leute sind, die einen Großteil ihres
> ...

 

wie gesagt, muss ja auch nicht, dennoch würde ich unterschreiben, dass sich jeder einen menschen beschaffen sollte, der sich mit sowas auskennt [tm]. das gilt aber auch für windows möhren und macosx kisten.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man die Vorteile eines Betriebssystems nur nutzen kann, wenn man Informatik studiert, oder entsprechend lange in dem Bereich aktiv ist,
> 
> dann ist es zum Exotendasein verurteilt.
> ...

 

ach, um das mal provokativ zu sagen, unix gabs schon vor den click-proleten, das sitzen wir aus  :Wink: 

nein, ernsthaft.

den vorteil von "linux" als betriebssystem so wie du es kennst, kannst du mit jeder beliebigen distribution nutzen, nur seit einiger zeit gibt es im gentoo forum den trend, gentoo als "das einsteiger linux" zu empfehlen was es, meiner meinung nach, nicht wirklich ist.

wenn jemand damit einsteigt und sich durchbeist - super, gratulation, diese person wird auf jeden fall wesentlich mehr über das wie und wo in linux betriebssystemen gelernt haben als jemand der suse installiert. der springende punkt jedoch ist, niemand zwingt den user dazu gentoo zu nutzen und das ständige geschreie nach einfacheren tools, etc. ist halt ein verkehrter ansatz (imho).

für den nutzer der "nur eben linux nutzen will" spielt die wahl der distribution im bezug auf technik im hintergrund eh keine rolle, für diesen nutzer steht im vordergrund die einfachheit, das bieten diverse andere distributionen perfekt an. warum also das rad erneut erfinden?

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Überlegt mal selbst, wie viele Verwandte ihr habt, die einen Computer benutzen, und die maximal noch eine SUSE Installation hinbekommen.
> 
> Sollen alle diese Personen aus dem Linux-Kreis ausgeschlossen werden ?
> ...

 

niemand spricht von ausschluss. nur sind doch für diese personen distributionen wie suse perfekt. ich weiss gar nicht, warum man unbedingt an einem tollen textbasierenden system rummäckeln muss und auf teufel komm raus irgendein grafisches tool dazu braucht wenn (wie oben erwähnt) das doch andere distris tun.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist mit den ganzen Projekten der öffentlichen Verwaltung, zum Umstieg auf
> 
> OSS ?
> ...

 

naja, nun, die entscheidung für gentoo in grossen kommerziellen bereichen sind anders zu befinden als nur die "useability" da geht es in erster linie um support der kommerziell kommen muss, von firmen die das gut machen.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese "Elite-Einstellung" kann ich ja irgendwo verstehen.
> 
> Zumindest solange sie daraus entsteht, dass man nicht bereit ist jemandem
> ...

 

ja aber genau das ist eines der hauptprobleme der heutigen computer-nutzer-gesellschaft. man will sich berieseln lassen, will nix dazu lernen, "hauptsach es geht".

glückwunsch - wer so durchs leben geht soll doch bitte irgendwas simples benutzen und nicht grossartig rummeckern über den kleinsten rückschlag den er erleidet.

der user der aber gerne mehr wissen will (und ich kenne da einige) denen sei jederzeit zugriff auf das wissen, was sich hier in den foren angesammelt hat, gewährt.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer meint irgendjemand auf dieser Welt hätte ein exklusives Recht auf Wissen, oder Können, der sollte mal schauen ob er nicht irgendwo falsch abgebogen ist.
> 
> Denn eigentlich müsste der Linnux ansatz doch lauten.
> ...

 

oh, nunja, das ist eine nette phrasendrescherei die du da anstrebst, aber das hat niemand hier behauptet. ich würde mich nicht an oss beteiligen wenn ich einen wunsch auf exklusives wissen hätte. naja, ich denke das wollen die wenigsten die an oss beteiligt sind.

----------

## psyqil

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Überlegt mal selbst, wie viele Verwandte ihr habt, die einen Computer benutzen, und die maximal noch eine SUSE Installation hinbekommen.
> 
> Sollen alle diese Personen aus dem Linux-Kreis ausgeschlossen werden ?

 Du sagst es selber: Nein, Suse geht doch.

Ich halte auch nichts davon, einen auf elitär zu machen, aber wenn Du den Leuten Gentoo 'von alleine' auf den Rechner zauberst, fangen die Probleme doch erst an. Vielleicht ist Yast nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber macht doch mehr als installieren, und wenn jemand keinen Plan vom Gentoo-Aufbau hat, weil alles einfach so passiert ist, dann ist er trotzdem gezwungen, sich mit seinem System auseinanderzusetzen, und das ist doch bei Windows genauso, die CD einlegen kann jeder, aber sobald was nicht klappt, wird nach den Leuten geschrien, die halt 'das Hirn vollhaben' mit solchen Sachen. 

'Übernahme ohne Verständnis', genau darum geht's doch, sich 'nen Nachmittag mit der Anleitung vor die Kiste zu setzen kann doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein, es ist doch nicht schwer, es fordert nur Hingabe, und das ist nicht nur bei Gentoo so...

Mal andersrum: Ich geh' auch nicht mit 'nem Snowboard auf die Piste, wenn ich nicht weiß wie ich das Ding zu bedienen hab.   :Very Happy: 

Edit: letzter   :Very Happy: 

----------

## EOF

Also ich bin fuer alles, was meinen eigenen arbeitsaufwandt minimiert. Wem macht es denn diese fliessbandarbeit spass ? 

Zudem brauchen die admins keine angst um ihren job zu haben, da gnu/linux

auch mit installer noch chaotisch genug ist  :Smile: .

Ich finde z.b. das die knoppix->debian loesung ein guter ansatz ist, wenn auch noch nicht perfekt. Ein installer koennte wirklich gute vorarbeit leistung bevor man zum finetuning kommt.

Ich könnte wetten, dass die GUI verachter und text fetischisten öfter mozilla benutzen als lynx. Keine wirklich guten argumente liefern aber uns zutexten  :Very Happy: . Man verzeihe mir meinen zynismus.

----------

## toskala

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich könnte wetten, dass die GUI verachter und text fetischisten öfter mozilla benutzen als lynx. Keine wirklich guten argumente liefern aber uns zutexten . Man verzeihe mir meinen zynismus.

 

was hat denn bittesehr meine liebe zu nichtgrafischen tools damit zu tun, dass ich trotzdem gerne bequem surfe? natürlich habe ich x, natürlich benutze ich mozilla... himmel, niemand verbietet gui zu nutzen, aber die frage ist ja nach dem sinnbringenden einsatz eben derer.

----------

## think4urs11

So jetzt muß ich auch mal schnell meinen Senf dazu abgeben

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Kann sein, dass ich das etwas flasch verstehe

 ja

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> aber bestätigt ihr mit euren Aussagen zur Zeit nicht ganz extrem den Bedarf an einem simplen GUI Installer ?

 nein. 'Wir' bestätigen hiermit nur die Notwendigkeit für Hirn v1.0 oder höher. Ohne Nachdenken wird es schiefgehen GUI hin oder her.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Nicht jeder Durchschnittsbürger hat nen Sysadmin zuhause, der gentoo mit geschlossenen Augen im Textmode von stage1 an installiert, wärend er noch 10
> 
> Server in ganz Deutschland per 56k Leitung administriert, die Doku auf gentoo.org fixt und hier im Forum postet.

 Nicht jeder ist ein 'Extremist' wie toskala, ich habe z.B. nur 4 Maschinen zuhause und 4 im Büro  :Wink: 

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Die Einstellung "gentoo ist was für Profis, sollen die DAUs doch zu Microsoft gehen" halte ich für absoluten Müll.

 ACK

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Da könnte man nicht einmal mehr protestieren, wenn Microsoft sagen würde "ihr von gentoo bekommt es halt nicht userfreundlich gebacken".
> 
> Wer auf der Welle "Linux = leet" reitet, verwirkt sein Mitspracherecht bei der Thematik "Linux für den Anwender".

 ACK

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Denn auch wenn hier n ganzer Hintern voll Leute sind, die einen Großteil ihres Hirns dem Computer verschrieben haben, ist die Mehrheit der Anwender am PC heutzutage nunmal kein Systemprofi.

 Verlangt auch niemand. Aber wer sich mit Linux (richtig) beschäftigt bemerkt bereits VOR der Auswahl einer Distri das die Aktion mit Denken und einem

Willen zu lernen verbunden sein wird. Wer das ignoriert wird unweigerlich früher oder später baden gehen.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Wenn man die Vorteile eines Betriebssystems nur nutzen kann, wenn man Informatik studiert, oder entsprechend lange in dem Bereich aktiv ist, dann ist es zum Exotendasein verurteilt.

 Also so ähnlich wie MacOS?!? Ist auch ein Exot und bestimmt nicht benutzerunfreundlich, oder?

Sehen wir es realistisch - Microsoft ist deswegen Marktführer weil es

a) faktisch kostenlos zu haben ist

b) faktisch jeder jemanden kennt der sich damit auskennt (naja...)

c) deswegen auch viele Firmen MS einsetzen - 'Admins' gibts zuhauf, User-Schulungen können entfallen (ist zwar grundfalsch aber naja)

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Überlegt mal selbst, wie viele Verwandte ihr habt, die einen Computer benutzen, und die maximal noch eine SUSE Installation hinbekommen. Sollen alle diese Personen aus dem Linux-Kreis ausgeschlossen werden?

 Nein, aber dafür gibt es ja 'solche wie uns', genauso wie viele andere das für Win-Maschinen tun - kein großer Unterschied.

Wie gesagt, mit einem System umgehen können und ein System administrieren können ist zweierlei.

Ich würde mir auch nie anmaßen MS-Word besser zu können als eine gute Sekretärin (und ich kanns glaub ganz gut)

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Was ist mit den ganzen Projekten der öffentlichen Verwaltung, zum Umstieg auf OSS?

  :Shocked:  Installiert ein Verwaltungsfachangestellter sein Windows selbst?

Einem Anwender DARF es völlig egal sein ob da Linux, MS, MAC oder Gurki drunter läuft. Für ihn ist es ein Werkzeug das ihn unterstützen soll bei dem was

er/sie tut und zwar möglichst ohne Macken.

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Es ist doch nur von Vorteil, wenn sich ein Betriebsystem auch von einem weniger erfahrenem Systemadministrator installieren lässt.

 Wieso? weils billig ist? (nicht preiswert, billig!)

Ein Admin ist deswegen Admin weil er weiß was er tut und nicht weil er ein buntes Stück Papier mit 4 Buchstaben an der Wand hat (MCSE)

...und ja ich darf über MCSEs lästern ich hab diesen Zettel nämlich auch (allerdings irgendwo abgeheftet)...

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Klar man kann sich die Software für seine Firma einrichten lassen, aber wenn für jede Administration ein hochbezahlter "Konfigurator" kommen muss...

 Dann ist das vernünftig! Was dabei herauskommt wenn 'Amateure' anfangen in Firmen Netzwerke zu installieren sehen wir ja durch die ganzen Wurm-Epedemien,

oder?

JEDES System bedarf eines geschulten Profis der sich darum kümmert damit alles rund läuft.

Läßt du dein Auto von Döner-Ali durchchecken? Die Waschmaschine von Dieter Bürgy?

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Diese "Elite-Einstellung" kann ich ja irgendwo verstehen.

 Ich nicht! Ich helfe jedem gerne wenn ich kann, aber wenn ich eine gewisse Lernresistenz feststelle dann sage ich meine Meinung dazu. Nicht beim ersten Mal aber irgendwann gibts einen Hinweis auf 'selbst denken tut nicht weh' oder ähnlich.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Dann sind da noch die Daus und Kinder, ein grafischer Installer wird die wie die Fliegen anziehen, das Forum verpesten (anstatt die dokus zu lesen), und der Traffic der sync-server und den gentoo-dl-mirros wird steigen,

 Leider nur zu wahr.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> der tag kommt, bei jeder gui, an der man an der gui vorbei ein problem lösen muss und dann kommt das problem der wissenslücke.

 Deswegen tun mir alle die die mit W2K oder später erst angefangen haben beinahe schon leid. Es fehlen einfach sehr oft die grundlegensten Dinge.

 *inte wrote:*   

> Mir war Suse zu kompliziert. Deswegen hab ich mein Glück mit Gentoo versucht und bin jetzt glücklich.

 Dito

T.

----------

## muckelzwerg

 *Quote:*   

> es ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt sich mit der sache die man bedienen will auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> ich fahr ja auch kein auto ohne vorher zu lernen wie das geht

 

korrekt,

aber du lernst die Bedienung, und nicht die Konstruktion , richtig ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warum landen wohl so viele halbstarke mit ihren frisierten polos am nächsten baum?
> 
> 

 

Die zerlegen sich auch mit jedem anderen Auto.

Der Vergleich passt imho besser auf Overclocker    :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicht alles was knöpfe und nubsis hat ist gleich super
> 
> 

 

Da stimme ich zu, Das gilt aber nur solange wir von "schlechten" meißt überladenen GUIs

reden.

Ansonste ist fr den Anwender die GUI stark von Vorteilen, da eine stärkere Assoziative Bindug zwischen den Funktionen und ihrer Repsäsentation in der GUI vorhanden ist.

Es kommt quasi eine weitere Eben hinzu, und ich sehe keinen grund, darauf zu vezichten.

Warum sollte ich mit einer Textzeile aus von mir aus 10 Zeichen arbeiten,

wenn der Inhalt sich durch Abstraktion auf eine Anzahl Zustände << 10 Verringern lässt.

Das ist so unsinnig wie das Konzept der Maus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dennoch würde ich unterschreiben, dass sich jeder einen menschen beschaffen sollte, der sich mit sowas auskennt
> 
> 

 

Ist wohl leider so, aber das bedeutet doch nicht, dass man es nicht besser machen kann, oder man entsprechende Versuche

nicht unterstützen sollte ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ach, um das mal provokativ zu sagen, unix gabs schon vor den click-proleten, das sitzen wir aus
> 
> nein, ernsthaft.
> ...

 

Bitte jetzt weder Kampf noch Zurechtweisung bezüglich Wissen um Betriebsysteme.

(ich hab die Klausur grad geschrieben)

Das haben wir beide nicht nötig,

(hattest Du aber auch sicher nicht vor)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> für diesen nutzer steht im vordergrund die einfachheit, das bieten diverse andere distributionen perfekt an. warum also das rad erneut erfinden? 
> 
> 

 

Da möchte ich widersprechen.

Perfekt ganz sicher nicht.

Und bevor ich das Rad neu erfinde schlagt mich tot.

Räder sind Schrott !!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja aber genau das ist eines der hauptprobleme der heutigen computer-nutzer-gesellschaft. man will sich berieseln lassen, will nix dazu lernen, "hauptsach es geht". 
> 
> 

 

Das ist leider allzu wahr.

Man darf es aber nicht damit verwechseln, dass es auch eine große Anzahl an

Personen gibt, die sich bewußt nicht mit den Interna gewisser Dinge beschäftigen,

die sie nutzen.

Und solange man die Anwendungen, dieser Personen für sinnvoll hält, 

muss ihnen auch die entsprechende Umgebung bieten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sich 'nen Nachmittag mit der Anleitung vor die Kiste zu setzen kann doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein, es ist doch nicht schwer, es fordert nur Hingabe, und das ist nicht nur bei Gentoo so.
> 
> 

 

So kann es aber nicht gehen.

Es gibt eben Fälle, bei denen jemand lediglich das Wissen um die Anwendung besitzt (besitzen muss) und keinerlei Ahnung vom System hat.

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass man anstreben sollte dies so gut es geht

umzusetzen,

(das das auch unter Windows bei Weitem nicht immer so ist, änder daran

ja nichts)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal andersrum: Ich geh' auch nicht mit 'nem Snowboard auf die Piste, wenn ich nicht weiß wie ich das Ding zu bedienen hab. 
> 
> 

 

Als gentoo.freak müsstest Du das eigentlich schon, bloß mit der richtigen Doku. bootstrap => footstrap ?    :Very Happy: 

Naja, allgemein will ich hier eigentlich weder Windows noch SUSE noch den Doppelklick oder die bunten Fenster verteidigen.

(gerade als ION user nicht)

Aber wenn es sonst niemand macht....

Ich denke man sollte die Situation hin und wieder auch etwas mehr aus

der Richtung der Softwaretechnik betrachten, und die Endfunktionalität

im Auge behalten.Was nicht heißt, dass man dafür vergisst, wie das System

funzt.

Fasst das deshalb nicht als Vorwurf gegen gentoo auf,

Prinzipiell richtet sich das an den kompletten Heim-OS Bereich,

aber hier war es eben gerade Thema.

mfG

  --  --  muckelzwerg

----------

## muckelzwerg

 *Quote:*   

>  muckelzwerg wrote:
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich das etwas flasch verstehe
> 
> ja
> ...

 

Dann erklär das doch bitte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nein. 'Wir' bestätigen hiermit nur die Notwendigkeit für Hirn v1.0 oder höher. Ohne Nachdenken wird es schiefgehen GUI hin oder her. 
> 
> 

 

Liegt wie gesagt, daran dass die Systeme bisher nicht so "gut"laufen,

dass der reine Anwender von sowas verschont bleibt.

(bzw dass es so selten vorkommt, dass es akzeptabel ist)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht jeder ist ein 'Extremist' wie toskala, ich habe z.B. nur 4 Maschinen zuhause und 4 im Büro 
> 
> 

 

Wie gesagt, bitte keine Schwanzvergleiche. Ich kann auch erzählen, dass ich grad 3 Rechner ausgemacht habe, damit nur noch 4 laufen. Da ich auf dem Weg ins Bett bin, und "nur" noch im Forum hänge, und die Doku fürs SWT Projekt mache.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wer sich mit Linux (richtig) beschäftigt bemerkt bereits VOR der Auswahl einer Distri das die Aktion mit Denken und einem
> 
> Willen zu lernen verbunden sein wird
> ...

 

Vollkommen richtig. Ich rede aber eben von den Hybrid Usern, sprich den 

Heimanwendern, die ihr System eigentlich nur benutzen wollen, aber keinen

Firmenandmin haben der es ihnen einrichtet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dafür gibt es ja 'solche wie uns', genauso wie viele andere das für Win-Maschinen tun - kein großer Unterschied.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit einem System umgehen können und ein System administrieren können ist zweierlei. 
> ...

 

Ich hoffe doch, das es noch ander wichtigere Gründe gibt warum es Uns gibt.

 :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nstalliert ein Verwaltungsfachangestellter sein Windows selbst?
> 
> Einem Anwender DARF es völlig egal sein ob da Linux, MS, MAC oder Gurki drunter läuft. Für ihn ist es ein Werkzeug das ihn unterstützen soll bei dem was
> ...

 

Genau das sage ich ja die ganze Zeit.

Aber es ist leider nicht möglich ein System langfristig zu benutzen, ohne 

dass administrative Aktionen nötig werden.

(klar um so mehr "Tunnelsystem" umso länger hält es"')

...richtig, dafür ist der Admin da.

Tatsache ist aber, dass der Umstieg auf OSS, wie er in der Öffentlichen Verwaltung eigentlich schon lange gewünscht wird,

an vielen Ecken aufgrund mangelnder Qualifikation und Erfahrung scheitert.

Dass das so auch nicht richtig ist, ist schon klar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann ist das vernünftig! Was dabei herauskommt wenn 'Amateure' anfangen in Firmen Netzwerke zu installieren sehen wir ja durch die ganzen Wurm-Epedemien,
> 
> oder? 
> ...

 

Du meinst, die "erfolgreiche Schädigung" durch Würmer ?

Die Epidemie kommt wohl von woanders. (auch ein interessantes Thema)

Das Hauptproblem ist eben der Heimanwender, oder das Kleinunternehmen,

dass nicht in der Lage ist den Admin zu bezahlen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> muckelzwerg wrote:
> 
> Diese "Elite-Einstellung" kann ich ja irgendwo verstehen.
> ...

 

Achtung , ich habe bewusst "VERSTEHEN" geschrieben und nicht akzeptieren, wie im Abschnitt darunter.

Denn hier wurden auch Dinge aufgeführt, die mir vollkommen unverständlich sind.

Das allerdings kann ich schon nachvollziehen

Gruß

  --  --  muckelzwerg

----------

## Earthwings

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> bin ich auch noch etwas skeptisch was die alltags Tauglichkeit von protage betrifft.

 

Mein Grund #1, Gentoo zu benutzen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> Liegt wie gesagt, daran dass die Systeme bisher nicht so "gut"laufen, dass der reine Anwender von sowas verschont bleibt.
> 
> (bzw dass es so selten vorkommt, dass es akzeptabel ist)

 

Stimmt, aber ob eine notgedrungen eingeschränkte und (sicher auch nie fehlerfreie) GUI der richtige Weg ist?

Es macht doch mehr Sinn wenn jemand VERSTEHT was läuft. Und wenn er es versteht ist die GUI schon wieder fast überflüssig.

Welcher durchschnittliche User kann denn einen Windowsrechner auch nur ansatzweise vernünftig einstellen/updaten/am Leben halten?

VERSTEHEN setzt aber widerum voraus das ich mit einer Materie intensiv beschäftige.

Und wenn ich nicht weiterkomme - ist es dann nicht egal ob ich jemanden bitte mir zu erklären wo ich hinklicken muß oder ob mir gesagt wird tipp xxx ein?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie gesagt, bitte keine Schwanzvergleiche. Ich kann auch erzählen, dass ich grad 3 Rechner ausgemacht habe, damit nur noch 4 laufen. Da ich auf dem Weg ins Bett bin, und "nur" noch im Forum hänge, und die Doku fürs SWT Projekt mache.

 

Deswegen stand da ja auch ein * :Wink: *  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vollkommen richtig. Ich rede aber eben von den Hybrid Usern, sprich den Heimanwendern, die ihr System eigentlich nur benutzen wollen, aber keinen Firmenandmin haben der es ihnen einrichtet.

 Falscher Ansatz.

Auch mit einem DVD-Rekorder/Waschmaschine muß ich mich solange beschäftigen bis ich weiß wie es geht, oder? OK, ich kenne genug VHS-Rekorder die 0:00 blinken...

Mit Windows kennen die sich auch nicht aus, aber das wird vorinstalliert mitgeliefert, das ist der große Unterschied. Ich bin mir relativ sicher das man vielen auch eine Linux/Mac-Kiste hinstellen könnte ohne das sie einen Unterschied merken (Erstkäufer) und glücklich sind wenn alles läuft was sie brauchen.

Und wenn ich mich in meiner Freizeit mit PC beschäftigen möchte dann muß ich eben lernen wie man es macht. Also wie ich ein Programm installiere, was ich tun muß um ins Internet zu kommen usw.

Das Snowboardbeispiel war gar nicht so verkehrt. Wer sich draufstellt und gleich die schwarze Abfahrt nimmt weiß hinterher im Tal das er irgendetwas entscheidendes vergessen hat.

 *Quote:*   

> Du meinst, die "erfolgreiche Schädigung" durch Würmer ?
> 
> Die Epidemie kommt wohl von woanders. (auch ein interessantes Thema)
> 
> Das Hauptproblem ist eben der Heimanwender, oder das Kleinunternehmen, dass nicht in der Lage ist den Admin zu bezahlen.

 Ich meine schon beides und die Würmer waren nur ein aktueller Aufhänger. Auch in größeren Firmennetzen ist es oft nicht gut bestellt um die Systeme - dank chronischer Überlastung der Admins wg. spar-spar-spar, ABM-MCSE o.ä.

Welche Firma hat denn ein effektives Patchmanagement, sinnvoll eingerichtete Systeme (AD mit GPOs und sauberer Rechtevergabe z.B.), eine durchgängig konsistente acceptable use policy, 'sauber' aufgesetzte relayfeste Mailserver mit Spamfiltern? oder oder oder?

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal - gehe in 10 Firmen in Deutschland mit ~1000-5000 Mitarbeitern und schau dir deren Systeme gründlich an. Löcher findest du garantiert überall, es ist nur die Frage wie groß sie sind.

Je kleiner die Firma desto größer (wahrscheinlich) die Löcher, zugegeben.

Wenn man jetzt zynisch wird könnte man sagen ein (Klein-)Unternehmer der EDV einsetzt muß auch alle notwendigen Kosten mit einberechnen. Und wenn dies mangels eigener Zeit/Wissen einen Admin einschließt...

Bei Windows ist es nur so das viele erst so lange selbst dran herumdoktern bis es zu spät ist und auch ein Fachmann mit den Schultern zucken muß. 

Und gerade da ist das Problem das Microsoft hat. Deren Systeme sind dank der (sehr guten) Oberfläche vermeintlich so einfach das jeder der denkt seinen eigenen Rechner 'im Griff' zu haben auch Admin spielen kann. Genau dazu verleitet eine GUI - ist ja nur schnell klicki-klick.

Die MS-Marketingabteilung besorgt den Rest in der Vorstandsetage...

Hase-Igel-Problem oder Catch-22 wie das auf neudeutsch heißt.

Aber eigentlich geht es ja nicht um Microsoft und deren Probleme der Weltdominanz sondern um die Frage - "wolle 'ma ne GUI oder nich"

Generell ja aber bitte keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau die vorgibt alles zu können.

Lieber 10 kleine Helferlein die - jemandem der verstanden hat was er tut - die Arbeit erleichtern, mehr nicht!

T.

----------

## muckelzwerg

Bezüglich des Heimanwenders, bin ich nach wie vor anderer Meinung,

Du hast aber recht, wir sind von der GUI Frage ganz schön weit abgekommen.

Welche Anforderungen stellen sich denn an eine GUI für eine 

Linux bzw. speziell gentoo installation ?

Da ich eh grad nicht pennen kann, philosophier ich da mal nen bisschen rum.

Die verschiedenen Adminfunktionen sowohl zum Betrieb, als auch zur Installation (wobei sich das später schwer trennen lässt) sollten in

verschiedene Ebenen/Niveaus unterteilt werden.

Die Elemente der Ebenen könnten dann in eine baumartige Struktur integriert werden.

(vielleicht kein echter Baum, aber fast)

Auf der höchsten Wurzelebene arbeitet der geliebte DAU, auf der Untersten, der

Mastermind-Sysadmin, wenn es denn sein muss oder er drauf steht.

Je nach Bedarf und Können , ist es möglich einen Bereich der Administration zu vertiefen, und auf die unterliegende Ebene zu wechseln.

So würde man vielleicht vom fertig-Kernel zum genkernel zum menuconfig zum "handgeschreibenen" kernel wechseln.

(die Hierarchie darf dennoch nicht zu groß werden)

Auf den unterschiedlichen Ebenen gibts es auf dieses Nievau angepasste Dokumentation.

Wer also auf DAU Ebene ein System bearbeitet wird über dieses "Tool"

niemals mit den Config Optionen aus irgendwelchen Manpages konfrontiert.

Wären der Sysadmin auf unterster Eben, die allgemeinen Infos nur hintergründig, wenn überhaupt bekommt.

Er weiß was er da tut, bzw hat sich durch die Ebenen vorher durchgearbeitet.

Natürlich können die verschiedenen Konfigurationsbereiche auf unterschiedlichen Niveaus bearbeitet werden.

So ist es möglich sich Stück für Stück einzuarbeiten.

Man könnte soweit gehen, dass ein "fertig-linux" benutzt wird, welches von einem BootMedium innerhalb von 10-30 Minuten auf dem Rechner installiert ist.

So eine Art Knoppix, dass sich dann minimal konfigurieren lässt, und sich dann quasi "von selbst" installiert.

Dieses System wäre dann natürlich erstmal nen ziemlich grober Klotz, aber als Basis zum Ausbauen, vermutlich besser geeignet, da die langen Konfigurationsorgien bis zum ersten reboot entfallen.

CD rein, "Standartdaten" eingeben (also der Timezone-User-Tastaturschmodder)

Dateien kopieren, reboot.

Da man das System sowieso noch konfigurieren muss, kann beim Primärinstaller komplett auf Hardwarefragen verzichtet werden.

(Ausnahme sind Extremfälle, bei denen das System evtl nicht starten kann)

Das gibt dem User zusätzliche Sicherheit "Das System ist immerhin schon mal drauf".

Nach dem ersten reboot, wird das System konfiguriert.

Der User arbeitet hier auf dem Niveau, das für ihn angebracht ist.

Wer also gar keinen Schimmer vom Kernel hat, der nimmt nen fertigen,

aus der Liste.

Das System würde dann mit zunehmender Konfiguration schlanker und angepasster werden.

Wichtig ist, dass dieses Configtool trotz des großen Umfangs, nicht fest in das System verdrahtet wird.

So dass man nach wie vor ein "normales" Linux vor sich hat.

Als weitere Option würde natürlich Profiling ausstehen.

Die Konfiguration, die man Stück für Stück vornimmt, wird gesichert.

(Wer "von Hand" konfiguriert, muss dafür sorgen, dass das Profil

stimmt)

Das Configtool könnte so auch einige Funktionen abschirmen , die einem DAU besser nicht in die Hände gelegt werden.

Die komplexeren Dinge könnten z.B. aus dem obersten Niveau ausgeschlossen werden, falls sie sich nicht mit einfachen "Userfragen" einstellen lassen, oder falls die effektiven unterschiede in der Konfiguration,

nahezu Null sind, egal was der User auf der obersten Ebene für Angaben macht.

Das Configtool führt ausßerdem eine Art History über die Verwendung.

Es können für die Verschiedenen Bereiche, nach eigenenem ermessen die Ebenen ausgewählt werden.

(so kann auch der Admin dort wo es sein muss von hand editieren, und dort wo

es praktisch ist tools, skripte etc. verwenden.)

Man könnte anbieten, die "Sysadmin" Ebene variabel zu definieren.

Der Admin "verlinkt" in der gewünschten Sektion den oder die Editoren und die zugehörigen Dateien.

So kann er auf seinem Wunschniveau arbeiten, und hat zusätzlich Ruhe

vor all dem anderen momentan unnötigen Kram.

(Er könnte z.b. einen Konsoleneditor eintragen, und die benötigten Dateien,

in eine eigene Verzeichnisstruktur verlinken.

So kann er seine eigene Arbeitsumgebung schaffen, und diese bleibt trotzdem,

ins System integriert.

Dann noch ein Makro gebastelt damit das Profil nach der Konfiguration aktualisiert wird, und fertig.)

Als letzten Punkt, weil es wohl der schwammigste ist, kommt noch die Systemanalyse.

Das Configtool protokolliert die Veränderungen und den Zustand des Sytem,

so dass es in einem Bericht angeben kann, welche Bereiche wie detailiert konfiguriert wurden, und welche Bereiche noch im "Auslieferungszustand" sind.

Das wird zwar nicht dazu führen, dass das System sich selbst administiert,

soll es aber auch gar nicht.

Es soll bloß eine Übersicht verschaffen, wie das System aussieht, 

welche Funktionen Fehler machen (hier müssen entsprechende Testprorgramme herhalten) usw.

So kann ein Admin dann relativ schnell sehen, wo das Problem liegt.

Außerdem wäre das Tool dadurch in der Lage stärker auf den User einzugehen, und ihm den Zustand seines Systems zu vermitteln.

(So nach dem Motto "dein Xserver läuft mit Vesa, das reicht zwar für Office,

ist bei ner teuren GRaka aber Verschwendung, bzw. zum Spielen ungeeignet....)

 ....hm ...is evtl. n bissl dick fürn Configtool....

nacht

  --  --  muckelzwerg

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

In kurzen Worten beschreibst du da nichts anderes als Windows. Seit dessen Inkarnation W95 nähert es sich immer weiter diesem Ideal(?) an.

Auch dort hat es an jeder (un)möglichen Ecke einen Assistenten der mehr oder weniger gut verusucht Komplexität zu verbergen - klappt nur nie wirklich.

Ich denke aber mal die meisten die Gentoo benutzen wollen - und das tun weil sie sich bewußt nach eigenen Auswahlkriterien dafür entschieden haben - sind von Windows deswegen weg.

Eben gerade weil ihnen die Händchen-Halt-Mentalität des Systems auf den Sender ging. Gleiches dürfte für SuSE-Anwender gelten die hierher kommen.

'Gentoonians' wollen verstehen wie's läuft.

Was ich sagen will:

Das Beispiel M$ zeigt KOMPLEX das Vorhaben ist. Die arbeiten seit 9 Jahren daran - und es wurden Unsummen in die Entwicklung gesteckt.

Ob man den Versuch als gelungen bezeichnen kann darf/sollte/muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich hätte gerne ein Betriebssystem, das

- so sicher ist wie OpenBSD-default

- eine GUI gemischt aus Windows und MacOS

- mit vollständig umgehbaren/abschaltbaren/nicht dazwischenpfuschenden Assistenten

- flexibel wie FVWM

- etwas ähnlichem wie Novell-NDS für größere Netze (AD ist -noch- bääh)

- 100% RFC-konform, immer und überall

- 100% i18n

- 0% proprietären Mist (Officeformate, Registry)

- portage-deluxe

- simpel wie DOS

- Bootzeiten wie ein C64 aka instant-on

- keine Gängelung durch TCPA & Co.

- ... <weiterträum>

<ironie>

Windows: Betreutes Wohnen für Senioren

Gentoo: Camping, je nach Gusto (Erfahrung) im Zelt oder im Luxuswohnmobil

</ironie>

T.

----------

## toskala

moin,

ich kann mich meinem vorposter nur anschließen. das was du da grade beschrieben hast, muckelzwerg, ist im prinzip das, was unser betriebssystem des marktführers leisten will, oder teilweise schon tut.

das ist halt eben genau das problem der komplexität das ich irgendwann mal ansprach, die ressourcen die es verschlingt sowas solide zu bauen sind enorm und selbst bei einer horde von bezahlten programmierern ist es dennoch ein höchst unstabiler haufen code (beim marktführer)

naja, im prinzip ist es wohl eine frage der zeit bis der plug and play schnickschnack weiterkommt in der entwicklung, ein os mehr automatismen kennt dynamisch auf den computer zu reagieren, etc.

----------

## muckelzwerg

Ihr enttäuscht mich schon ein wenig.

Windows hat sicher nicht vor, die "lowlevel konfiguration" zuzulassen.

Warum wohl wäre man sonst, wie ihr ja selbst sagt, von DOS + WIN auf Win95 umgestiegen ?

Evtl. ist es ja nicht ganz klar geworden, es soll zu jeder Zeit auf jeder Ebene konfiguriert werden können.

(ich sehe im moment 4 solche Ebenen) Und der User soll zu jeder Zeit, nach 

belieben die Ebene Verwenden, die ihm den größten Erfolg verspricht.

Das ist ganz sicher nicht der Windows Ansatz.

Aber das wisst ihr selbst, schließlich habt ihr mehr im Kopf, als ich.

Letztendlich haben wir aber alle auch noch andere Sachen zu tun.

Also brech ich das Ganze hier mal ab, ich mach euch nicht an, und ihr mich nicht.

----edit : thx ralph, wo Du recht hast ....-------

liebe Grüße

  --  --  muckelzwergLast edited by muckelzwerg on Wed Jul 28, 2004 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ralph

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also brech ich das Ganze hier mal ab, ich mach euch nicht an, und ihr mich nicht.
> 
> (schon krass, dass es ausgerechnet im gentoo Forum , so viele konservative
> ...

 

Na, na, na, das ist aber nicht die feine Art eine Diskussion abzubrechen und dann noch was hinterherzuschieben.   :Wink: 

Aber was mich, nachdem dieser Thread ja sagen wir mal ein bischen OT geworden ist, interessieren würde, wie sieht es denn mit dem Projekt Installer aus? Aproxx, hast du schon angefangen, oder hast du nach der Diskussion hier die Schnauze voll?

Halte uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden.

----------

## toskala

 *muckelzwerg wrote:*   

> Ihr enttäuscht mich schon ein wenig.
> 
> Windows hat sicher nicht vor, die "lowlevel konfiguration" zuzulassen.
> 
> Warum wohl wäre man sonst, wie ihr ja selbst sagt, von DOS + WIN auf Win95 umgestiegen ?

 

dazu muss ich aber jetzt noch was sagen, als alter windows verachter aber dennoch konfigurierer muss ich doch für windows eine lanze brechen. man kann fast alles mit den korrekten tools konfigurieren und diese werden sogar beigelegt. das geht tiefer als das clicki-bunti gui und macht nicht viel spass, aber es funktioniert  :Smile: 

naja, gut. ich will jetzt endlich code von aproxx sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Wisst ihr was:

Ein alternatives Installationsscript (auch mit einem Auto-Modus für Netzwerk, wobei man sich aber fragen darf wer so "narrisch" ist und gentoo großflächig einsetzt), das man wählen kann wenn man will wäre nicht schlecht.

Daneben, vollkommen gleichberechtig der Weg der "alten Schule", per Hand, ohne das etwas bevorzugt wird, wie unter gentoo üblich.

Und zum grafischen Installer, hmm, mir ist inzwischen gekommen das eine grafische Darstellung meiner Partitionen in einem Kuchenmodell bei der Installation vielleicht durchaus nützlich wäre, eine Visualisierung.

Oder ein Vorschrittsbalken beim Bootstrap oder Emerge System, damit man grob abschätzen kann wie lange man noch kompiliert.

Ich hoffe das er oder mehrer so etwas schreiben, und wir es mal testen können (jaja, jetzt habe ich schon wieder eine andere meinung, vierter post und dritte meinung von mir), meine Wünsche wären damit schon wieder andere als vom Topic-Starter "geplante", aber na ja  :Very Happy: 

Aber halt, wenn ich so überlege...ich wüsste dann gar nicht mehr wie ich installieren soll.

Per Hand, Per Script, oder über einen grafischen Installer  (wenn der mir "visualisiert" und mich nicht einschränkt)

 :Embarassed: 

PS: Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das der Installer die akutellen Use-Flags runterläd und man sich dann alle auswählt und in die make.conf "reinklickt", wenn einem dann was nicht passt kann man zur per Hand-Installation wechseln, oder im Installer einen Editor aufrufen und innerhalb des grafischen Installers die Config per Hand ändern.

----------

## sono2k4

gentoo is about choices... hab ich ma wo gelesen  :Smile:  Die Kontroverse zeigt doch, dass genügend Befürworter für/gegen GUI-Installer vorhanden sind, so dass es sich meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall lohnen würde, beide Alternativen (+/- GUI) anzubieten!

MfG, Sono

----------

## ian!

 *sono2k4 wrote:*   

> gentoo is about choices... hab ich ma wo gelesen  Die Kontroverse zeigt doch, dass genügend Befürworter für/gegen GUI-Installer vorhanden sind, so dass es sich meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall lohnen würde, beide Alternativen (+/- GUI) anzubieten!
> 
> MfG, Sono

 

Yup. Und deshalb sollte man vielleicht mal beginnen nach einer bzw. mehreren Zielsetzungen ausschau zu halten bzw. diese einmal zu formulieren.

Was möchte denn der gemeine Gentoo User, der Gentoo Systeme meinetwegen blind vom Bootstrap bis hin zum fertig konfigurierten Desktop auf dem eff-eff schnitzen kann? Über eines sind wir uns doch soweit scheinbar einig: Unnötige Arbeitsabläufe sollen eingespart werden. Der Lerneffekt ist nicht mehr gegeben, wenn man bereits 50 Maschinen installiert hat. Man möchte die Installation einfach nur schnellstmöglich fertigstellen.

Mir schwebt folgendes vor:

- Eine API, die als Middleware die Installation durchführen kann.

- ncurses basierte Tools, die auf diese API aufsetzen (einzelne Komponenten a la net-setup)

- Ein Tool welches alle ncurses basierten Tools zusammenfasst (Textinstaller; Komplettlösung)

- Ein Tool, welches auf X und GTK+/Qt/whatever basiert und von oben genannter API gebrauch macht. (Grafischer Installer; Komplettlösung)

Somit hätte man die Logik von der eigentlichen GUI getrennt. Bugfixes/Änderungen müssten für beide Varianten nur an der API durchgeführt werden.

Was soll der Installer leisten? Ich denke hier kommt das zum tragen, was Sarah schon in einem früheren Post genannt hat. Vieles lässt sich ja mit einfachen Scripten erschlagen..

----------

## MrTom

Also bin zum großen Teil der Meinung von IAN!

Was ich aber noch nie vestanden habe ist, warum es überhaupt die Wahl von GUIs gibt? 

Was ich damit meine:

Bei Suse kann ich zwischen X oder Text bei der Installations auswählen. Ich frage mich immer, warum man dazu X braucht? Damit man die Werbung schöner einblenden kann? Manchmal möchte ich eine Installation starten und dann von z.B. daheim oder im Büro einfach weitermachen. Gentoo mit screen ist da super! Bei einer X-Oberfläche wohl kaum praktikabel...

Linux ist ein System, dass vieles von Unix übernommen hat. Laut SCO ja alles;-)

Dann machen wir es doch auch im Unix-Style!

Wenn man eine automatische Installation braucht oder haben möchte, dann sollte da eine sehr gut dokumentierte Config-Datei sein. Nun startet man das Installationsprogramm und das System macht alles so wie es sein sollte. 

Damit ist den Admin geholfen, die es nach dem 20ten System doch langsam mal langweilt immer alles einzutippen. Der Dau hat eine Installationsroutine und muss aber dennoch was lesen und damit mit lernen. Gut den Leuten, die einfach eine Windows, Suse etc. erwarten, dass mit 5 Klicks installiert ist, werden nicht so begeistert sein. Aber für die kann man dann z.B. etwas wie ufed schreiben, dass die Config-Datei mit Abfragen sozusagen ausfüllt.

Ganz nebenbei... Ich installiere Gentoo schon seit einiger Zeit über ein einfaches (sehr einfaches) selbstgebasteltes Script. Es erstellt sogar meinen Kernel. Allerdings hab ich immer die gleiche .config, die ich für jeden Rechner leicht anpasse... Das Script könnte eigentlich jeder selber eintippen, ich mache ja eigentlich nichts anderes als meine Vorlieben für eine Installation vom System automatisch durhzuführen. Also das, was ich sonst eintippen würde über ein Script...

Da fällt mir gleich noch was ein:

Es würde vielen evtl. am Anfang reichen, wenn einige Dinge. wie z.B. der Kernel, leichter gehen. Genkernel macht da meist mehr Probleme als man Vorteile hat. Kenne nun auch nicht die letzte Version von Gentoo (2004.woesindwirinzwischen?). Aber eine .config, in der ein User nur noch seine Hardware richtig zusammensuchen muss, würde schon einiges bewirken. Also für einen Desktop-User. Das ist auch der Vorteil von Suse! Ich muss mich da nicht als Einsteiger entscheiden, ob ich nun devfs oder udev nehme, ob ich reiser oder xyz nehme, ati vom kernel oder nicht... Beim Server sieht das anders aus. Denn die Leute, die Gentoo als Server verwenden, sollten eigentlich wissen, was sie da tun!

So...

Genug getippt  :Smile: 

----------

## sarahb523

wenn man eine API hat (wie ian! beschrieb) ist es egal wie das frontend aussieht (X,ncurses,...). Außerdem wäre etwas weiterdenken nicht schlecht. Denn wer hat gesagt das der installer nur zur installation taugt. Bei suse ist das partitionierungs-modul bei der installation genau das gleiche wie nachher bei der administration. Daher ist es schon nicht schlecht, wenn die einzelnen Funktionen einer config-API auch unter X bedienbar sind. Dann kann man z.b. mal eben schnell auf click die netzwerk einstellungen ändern ... (BTW hat jemand mal knetworkconf ausprobiert, soll ja gentoo unterstützen)

Außerdem sieht eine X oberfläche einfach schöner aus. Wer eine remote install u.ä. machen will wird ja eh eine textbasierte UI nutzen. Eben so wie es auch mit yast ist. Auch wenn an suse und yast viel zu mekern ist, aber die grundidee ist schon sehr durchdacht. Was mir an der gentoo install auch nicht gefällt, ist das man im prinzip die ganze zeit vor der kiste sitzen muss. Es wäre sehr toll wenn man am anfang alles abgefragt bekommt und danach führt der rechner die aktionen aus (eben so wie bei den meisten anderen OSen).

Der ganze konfig aufwand bei gentoo ist echt umständlich und nervig. Demnächst werde ich mal wieder meine eltern besuchen und dann muß ich dort meinen server neu machen. Nun ist meine überlegung ob ich in nem halben tag suse oder in 3 oder mehr tagen gentoo installiere (is nen langsamer rechner).  Da ich nur 7 oder 8 tage insgesamt dort bin frag ich mich was wichtiger ist - das bessere OS zu installen oder mehr zeit mit meinen eltern und freunden zu haben (sieht dann wohl eher eher schlecht für den pc aus). 

Noch was zum thema DAU (ich hatte die letzten tage viel mit dau's im bereich win user und win->linux (suse) umsteiger zu tuen). Es ist vollkommen egal wie gut oder schlecht eine anleitung, eine gui oder das generelle design ist. Es gibt nichts was 100%ig verständlich ist.

Ich hatte schon mehrere benutzer die zum bestätigen einer aktion in einem dialog auf "abbrechen" anstatt auf "beenden" klicken und dann sich wundern warum im "blöde linux" nichts geht. Da helfen keine Bücher, anleitungen und ähnliches.  

Übrigends als großes Problem hat sich die Tastatur heraus gestellt. Die meisten benutzer kennen nicht die tasten auf der tastatur. Die tasten "tabulator" "escape" "backspace" "space" "doppelkreuz" sind oft unbekannt. Problematisch sind auch die Tasten STRG (eigentlich immer als "string" oder "strong" bezeichnet), Alt und ALTGr. Die Funktionsweisen der tasten sind auch weniger bekannt (für ALTGr wird sogar häufig das windwos equivalent STRG+ALT benutzt, welches unter linux nicht funzt)

Ziemelich verwirrend sind auch die deutschen übersetzungen der tasten (wer das sch*** wort "umschalttaste" (=shift) erfunden?)

BTW kennt jemand ne bild-leser taugliche beschreibung der tastatur wo engl. und deutsche bezeichnungen der tasten drauf sind?

ok bei all meinem rumgemekere an gentoo, mal was positives  :Wink:  ich habs jetzt auf dem laptop und auf dem desktop. Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt, besonders der etwas andere aufbau und die sorgsame gestalltung des gesamten config systems (auch wenn bislang ohne gui) ist sehr durchdacht. Portage ist absolut genial. Wäre nur schön wenn das kompilieren schneller gehen würde (ok das hat mit portage nix zu tuen, stört mich aber trotzdem, da dies für mich der einzige grund für einen neuen pc wäre). Zudem hat man die möglichkeit immer sehr aktuell zu sein. Bei anderen distiers muß man erst auf packete speziell für die distrie warten, da ist man oft nicht so aktuell.

----------

## Aldo

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Ganz nebenbei... Ich installiere Gentoo schon seit einiger Zeit über ein einfaches (sehr einfaches) selbstgebasteltes Script. Es erstellt sogar meinen Kernel. Allerdings hab ich immer die gleiche .config, die ich für jeden Rechner leicht anpasse... Das Script könnte eigentlich jeder selber eintippen, ich mache ja eigentlich nichts anderes als meine Vorlieben für eine Installation vom System automatisch durhzuführen. Also das, was ich sonst eintippen würde über ein Script...

 

Genau sowas könnte ich auch ganz gut gebrauchen.

So nach dem Motto CD einlegen, script von Diskette/whatever aufrufen, zurücklehnen und am nächsten Tag oder so ist das System fertig.

Vor allem auf identischer Hardware (z.B. I-Net-Cafe) eine tolle Sache.

Könntest du dein Script nicht mal hier posten?

----------

## sarahb523

Wäre es nicht klug vorhandene strukturen zu nutzen? Die GNOME System Tools (GST) http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/ benutzen ein frontend und ein auf XML basierendes backend. Es ist schon auf diverse distros angepaßt worden. Die boot manager config ist distro unabhängig. Der network teil ist vom autor von knetworkconf für gentoo angepaßt worden (leider sind die Änderungen noch nicht in GST zurückgeflossen). 

Wer dann lust hat kann auch neue frontends in ncurses oder qt/kde schreiben.

----------

## ruth

hi,

ich hab mir das mal angesehen...  :Wink: 

hmmm, sieht soweit ganz gut aus, das teil...

nachteil (für mich!!!)

auf die installation des halben gnome desktops würde ich gerne verzichten...

die trennung zwischen backends und frontends geht mir deshalb nicht weit genug.

desweiteren ist durch die anzahl der unterstützen distributionen der code etwas 'aufgebläht'

die perl implementierung der backends ist -finde ich- dadurch etwas 'verwaschen'

und warum man unbedingt eine eigene XML implementierung braucht, wenns doch CPAN gibt???

aber grundsätzlich wäre sowas in der art schon toll:

```

<layout>

   <harddisk name="hda">

      <partition label="boot">

         <size>64M</size>

         <number>1</number>

         <type>primary</type>

         <sysid>83</sysid>

      </partition>

      <partition label="root">

         <size>1200M</size>

         <number>2</number>

         <type>primary</type>

         <sysid>83</sysid>

      </partition>

      <partition label="swap">

         <size>512M</size>

         <number>3</number>

         <type>primary</type>

         <sysid>82</sysid>

      </partition>

   </harddisk>

   

   <filesystem>

      <partition name="hda1">

         <type>ext2</type>

         <mountpoint>/boot</mountpoint>

         <opts></opts>

      </partition>

      <partition name="hda2">

         <type>reiserfs</type>

         <mountpoint>/</mountpoint>

         <opts></opts>

      </partition>

      <partition name="hda3">

         <type>swap</type>

         <mountpoint>swap</mountpoint>

         <opts></opts>

      </partition>

   </filesystem>   

</layout>

```

das hab ich mir grade überlegt...

so als unattended setup würde mir sowas schon gefallen...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## sarahb523

man könnte es ja so machen wie knetworkconf. Dort wurden das backend auch von gnome entkoppeklt und nen eignes kde frontend gebaut

----------

## ruth

hi,

ja, das wäre sicher eine möglichkeit...

ich sehe nur grundsätzlich folgendes, naja, "problem":

http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/?q=node/view/35

und:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/design.xml

und:

...

scheint es also irgendwie in ansätzen schon zu geben...

von den diversen installer threads alleine im deutschen forum mal abgesehen...  :Wink: 

(ob/wann daraus was werden sollte, das steht natürlich auf einem anderen blatt...)

irgendwie erscheint mir die 'native' gentoo installer variante am sinnvollsten,

wobei ich persönlich mich strikt weigere, mit python zu arbeiten... *gg*

da aber der 'native' gentoo-installer in python entsteht - hmm, naja...  :Wink: 

tja, ich denke gerade in diesem bereich wird geforked, was das zeug hält...

mir persönlich wäre eine plain C / perl lösung am liebsten, wenn überhaupt ein installer notwendig ist...

leider denke ich, dass eine perl-backend lösung (siehe knetworkconf / gst)

in portage nicht einzug halten würde...

und was ist schon ein installer wert, der nicht in die distribution aufgenommen wird...  :Wink: 

mein interesse würde jedenfalls eindeutig im bereich unattended setup liegen...

auf GUI Konfiguration im laufenden betrieb kann ich persönlich gerne verzichten, YMMV...

hmmm... comments???

gruss

rootshell

----------

## MrTom

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem neuen Intaller von Debian aus?

Der ist doch jetzt auch fertig...

Vorteil... Debian-Installer gibt es scheinbar auch für meherere Platformen (PPC etc).

Ist es nicht einfacher den anzupassen?

Debian hat bis jetzt noch nie was schlechtest gebastelt. Brauchen halt immer eine ganze Ewigkeit...

JustMy2Cent

----------

